# Tell us about your weather



## Spotted Owl

Started walking at 4:30 this morning. Clear and coooold. About half way to where I needed to go in came the wind and clouds. Then we started the wonderful cycle of rain, freezing rain, hail, snow and sleet. It was supposed to be a quick retrieve mission for a pack I left up on the hill so I didn't take anything other than what I wore on my back. Glad I wore my corks, they was helpful for the nice layer of ice. Got back down to the house, soaked and freezing. I wished I had started the stove before I left. Skipped the stove and went strait for the shower instead. 

We are running from a good dust of snow under a layer if ice, to not a cloud in the shy sunshine, and everything in between. Changing just as fast as you can think to one or another or a couple at the same time.

Made it down with the boat to give it the hairy eyeball, hoping for good enough to get out and wet a line. 8' and building surf said no way. So the kids and me are taking a rare day and sitting on our butts, wood stove purring nicely, watching some John Wayne. I really enjoy time like this with them kiddos.

Man I love the conditions in the Great Pacific NorthWest.

What's happening in your part of the world?



Owl


----------



## BeatCJ

It's sunny right now, but I had light rain an snow earlier, too. Not quite cold enough for ice, SW of Mt. St. Helens.

Makes for a great day to sling drywall mud, working on the unfinished basement. Added a bedroom, it is a long term project. I should hang some Christmas lights before it snows again.


----------



## treeslayer2003

26 this morning and damp off the ocean made it feel colder. south east wind is weird for this time of year.


----------



## Marshy

Haywire said:


> 9°, snowing. Power just came back on after about an 8 hour hiatus. *Almost busted into the emergency can of hash*, but I'm glad I held out.


Whatch out, I heard that suff will give you the munchies and dry eyes.


----------



## AKDoug

It's been a weird winter here. Typically we'd have a couple feet of snow by now. Up until the other day we had none. It's lightly snowing right now and there is roughly 1" on the ground. Temps have been really mild. -20F this time of year is common. It's only dropped to -1F once this year.


----------



## 1270d

around a foot of settled snow on the ground, temps averaging around 10 to 15 F. Had a little cold spell the other day and froze a pipe in my house. must have been -15 or more.


----------



## Cfaller

Winter is here! 6 inches of snow today with the wind chill in the -20's.


----------



## slowp

Woke up to snow and it snowed all morning, but didn't stick. I live at 1000 feet. I drove out to a gathering with friends and they live at 1500 feet and had about 3 inches of snow. The day cleared up and got a little windy. As soon as the sun dropped, things like pickup doors froze and I was dreading the drive home. It didn't seem bad but I kept the speed very slow on the downgrade curvy part of the county road. They don't sand it on weekends. Got home OK and it is 24 and clear and I'm too lazy to build a fire so have the electric going.


----------



## chucker

9 above with nnw winds cooling it down to a -12 wind chill, yesterday was 33* above with full sun an warm spring breeze. the north land is showing her other side with a vengeance for the next two days . 10 day W.C. forecast says above norm. temps following the short chill down(25*-30*)... works for the ice fishing season due to start for me mid week! bring on the cold!


----------



## Spotted Owl

Good morning. 

Out busting water this morning. Got everyone fed and happy for now. A quick loop for a morning walk. 

It's a bit chilly out there today. 18* this morning. Nice a clear, the moisture is fading so the cold isn't that cold this morning.

One of the strays showed up last night, didn't call first and got met half way through the door, him and his dog, looking down the pipe of a cut down 12ga. I think he won't forget to call next time. The boy's been out of school for 3 years now and the football strays are still around regularly. His pup walked with us this morning. Ms. P was right about used dogs. Got us a used Bernard, she settled right in like she was here since a pup.

Neither of the dogs really wanted to go out in the cold this morning. Right now both are sleeping in front of the stove. 

Get up you wood rats, the days half over already. Get up and attack the rest of it.



Owl


----------



## slowp

I did get up. Just had to get the woodstove roaring, find warm clothes, and get coffee made. Hmmmf. I'll be cranky today from lack of sleep.

My thermometer says 23 outside, 52 inside and I cheated and turned on the heaters to help a little. I threw on an extra blanket last night. No frozen pipes, and I'm hunkering by the woodstove with coffee. The house will take a while to warm up because I didn't stoke up the stove before leaving it early yesterday afternoon. I'll go out and bring in a couple armloads of Doug fir, which I saved for the cold weather. Maple is good too. 

The previous cold snap was easier. We'd had dry weather beforehand so things didn't freeze shut. I had to yank hard on the door of the Tomato last night to get in. We've had several days of rain before this cold hit. 

Heat stove, heat!


----------



## Spotted Owl

Yes ma'am, indeed. The rain sure made this a different round. Now I hear tell of freezing rain come tomorrow morning. That should be fun. I have a rubber dipped pry bar in the back of the truck to pop the doors open in the morning. Came up with that idea last winter when I snapped the door handle trying to open by pulling harder, no scratches yet.

Give Ben a big hug, that'll take the grump outta ya. Is he doing well? I think ours are spoiled. They sleep by the stove, have no hair in their arm pits and don't like the cold much. A poor excuse for Bernards. Don't know if you remember Dozer but he didn't want to come in when it was cold, he'd sleep out side and get covered snow and loved it. Didn't much care for the cold rain though. These new dogs are a bit different, daughter has taken extra special care of them.

Ya know, as a retiree, I hear of a job perk. Something called a snooze. Might look into that a bit later. I hear that they are a great thing from time to time.

Have a great day.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

18 and overcast, still have about 3" of snow... hope my saws aren't frozen to the crummy...


----------



## slowp

The Used Dog turns 9 in December. He's slowed down and arthritic. He no longer can keep up with me on walks. We're dealing with it. He takes a pill every morning. He can still be trusted around little kids and babies and he is now barking to come back indoors. I am going to be looking for a puppy for him to train in the Spring. 

A sunrise this morning. The moon was extremely bright last night and I kept thinking somebody was behind me last night while I was driving a stretch of road that is a causeway during high water. I think we are in the "might" get freezing rain tomorrow. Somewhere around the edge. I park the pickup close to the house and can run a hair dryer out if it is frozen up hard.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> 18 and overcast, still have about 3" of snow... hope my saws aren't frozen to the crummy...



This is silly, but the wind was blowing here when I left yesterday. I was going to be out where trees often blow over onto the county road. I didn't want to mess with a chainsaw so threw in my human powered saws. I didn't need either.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll be taking a different truck to go yule tree hunting, only hand powered saws around here are full size misery whips... a little overkill for a yule tree, but then so is a 461

well there is a hacksaw but someone broke all the blades for it...


----------



## bigbadbob

-22c at my cabin,, its a 750 meters, have lots of bone dry fir I have been cutting last few years testing all my new to me saws and some others. Wood stove going full tilt, not a cloud in in the sky. Mist coming off the lake.
We have 6-8 inches of very frozen snow, my truck was jumping as I was 4x4 into my driveway, snow almost supports my truck!!!!
Got a hot coffee ,,,,
You all keep warm!!
BBB


----------



## paccity

been out skrewin around , made up some fir candles, worked on a couple saws and did some chain grinding. scott, went by the homestead yesterday so i was in the weather you were describing . you get some more road units this year?


----------



## Spotted Owl

Yup. Now that hunt'n is done for the year and surf conditions say no fishing. We'll drive up in there this afternoon and look things over. Then get with the new BLM guy and get the paper work done. There seems to always be a new guy working this area. Did anything jump out at ya, or look good while you was up there?

On a side note. How do you know you've nothing to do? When you have the last 4 or 5 spots at the top of the board, that's how.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac

it rains for a few days, then it doesn't for a couple days, then it rains again.


----------



## paccity

Spotted Owl said:


> Yup. Now that hunt'n is done for the year and surf conditions say no fishing. We'll drive up in there this afternoon and look things over. Then get with the new BLM guy and get the paper work done. There seems to always be a new guy working this area. Did anything jump out at ya, or look good while you was up there?
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


so kevin is not there ? was easy to work with. nothin special, same ol alder and maple , . but there is some thinning coming up on goosekneck up rowell creek for your fir mixins .


----------



## Spotted Owl

When I called last week I would have to deal with a guy named Dave. I know one of the Dave's there and worked with him in the past, good guy. I hope they were wrong and Kevin is still there, good guy also. We had an idea going about a unit up there, that's not marked. He wanted someone who isn't going to kill themselves in that spot. He was real understanding last season. Didn't make it up this afternoon, we'll be up there tomorrow though. Saw a while back some guy has been up there, backing up with no face. Must have been scary, hopefully anyway. Good time checking out stumps. Haven't been up that high, but word around town is someone sport cut a whopper up on the
Weyerhaeuser side, past the gate somewhere.

Damn it's a cold mother out there tonight, mercury says 14. Just busted the tanks again one last time before climbing in the fart sack. Moisture is coming so that should make a fun drive in the morning.



Owl


----------



## paccity

Spotted Owl said:


> When I called last week I would have to deal with a guy named Dave. I know one of the Dave's there and worked with him in the past, good guy. I hope they were wrong and Kevin is still there, good guy also. We had an idea going about a unit up there, that's not marked. He wanted someone who isn't going to kill themselves in that spot. He was real understanding last season. Didn't make it up this afternoon, we'll be up there tomorrow though. Saw a while back some guy has been up there, backing up with no face. Must have been scary, hopefully anyway. Good time checking out stumps. Haven't been up that high, but word around town is someone sport cut a whopper up on the
> Weyerhaeuser side, past the gate somewhere.
> 
> Damn it's a cold mother out there tonight, mercury says 14. Just busted the tanks again one last time before climbing in the fart sack. Moisture is coming so that should make a fun drive in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


yup some scary stumps up there, there are some spots yes that most should walk from. wonder if it was the one i saw down shumway. some one pulled the old rr iron gate at the top.


----------



## slowp

The thermometer says 29 outside. 52 inside. I don't heat the house at night. The stove is chock full of Doug-fir and blazing away.


----------



## chucker

! "DAMN" !! minus 9 this am with a wind chill of -25 degs. ... "BABY" it's cold outside! the danged hot water line froze at a corner under the house with a hole in the foundation the size of a dime (old cable entrance)..... we need snow!


----------



## Gologit

We're in Humboldt this week. A little rain, a little sun, a little more rain, a little fog, a little more rain, some sun....lows in the forties, highs in the fifties.. I wish I'd moved back here ten years ago.


slowp said:


> The thermometer says 29 outside. 52 inside. I don't heat the house at night. The stove is chock full of Doug-fir and blazing away.



Coffee ready?


----------



## RandyMac

59 not rainin', travel day.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Yesterday was a record 72 f here. Blue sky and a southerly breeze. That went to ****. Freezing rain and wintery mix started around 2 am, and now?


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> 59 not rainin', travel day.




Crabs?


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Crabs?



I put an order in, picking them up tomorrow, there is a place at our harbor.
Going to EKA today.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> We're in Humboldt this week. A little rain, a little sun, a little more rain, a little fog, a little more rain, some sun....lows in the forties, highs in the fifties.. I wish I'd moved back here ten years ago.
> 
> 
> Coffee ready?



You slept in and totally missed it. Coffee making equipment is getting washed in the dishwasher. No brew for you!

Now to get motivated for a walk. There are some clouds this morning.


----------



## Spotted Owl

21 here right now. Even with the sun blazing away it still just looks cold. A decent breeze ain't helping. Came in to give my hands a break, they get to hurt'n when it gets cold. Still using slowp's orange gloves though, they help when I do things I can wear gloves for.

Found and fixed the hole in the fence. Headed out this morning and the cows were on the wrong side of the gate. Darn it I had to use one of them vacation days, if you don't use you loose.

I need a project, beside fire wood. I miss something to tinker with and on.



Owl


----------



## treeslayer2003

i have that problem with my fingers.......go numb then ach like a tooth ache.............no cure i guess


----------



## RandyMac

65, clouds coming in.
drove my road today, it was good.


----------



## 1270d

topped out around 8f today


----------



## RandyMac

Bob, looks like Stone and Big Lagoon could breach soon, got some big tides later this week, Big is chock full, Stone looked higher than the ocean. That big ass Bull Elk is still hanging out near Lost Man.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Bob, looks like Stone and Big Lagoon could breach soon, got some big tides later this week, Big is chock full, Stone looked higher than the ocean. That big ass Bull Elk is still hanging out near Lost Man.



Good deal. We went out to the south jetty about daylight and watched the crabbers coming back in. I'll call Botchie in the morning and see what he's got.


----------



## paccity

Spotted Owl said:


> 21 here right now. Even with the sun blazing away it still just looks cold. A decent breeze ain't helping. Came in to give my hands a break, they get to hurt'n when it gets cold. Still using slowp's orange gloves though, they help when I do things I can wear gloves for.
> 
> Found and fixed the hole in the fence. Headed out this morning and the cows were on the wrong side of the gate. Darn it I had to use one of them vacation days, if you don't use you loose.
> 
> I need a project, beside fire wood. I miss something to tinker with and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


still have that homie for ya. tinker with that.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Good deal. We went out to the south jetty about daylight and watched the crabbers coming back in. I'll call Botchie in the morning and see what he's got.


That is where my Dad bought Crab, drive by and look for the flag. I used to watch them cross the bar, sometimes you can see most of the keel. CC doesn't have a bar, but it gets bouncy making the turn into the bay. They play tag team there when it is rough, boat goes through and waits to see if the next makes it, the CG sometimes sits off there. We have the Dorado now, the Cape Carter went South to the junkyard, the Dorado is a better boat for our waters.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> That is where my Dad bought Crab, drive by and look for the flag. I used to watch them cross the bar, sometimes you can see most of the keel. CC doesn't have a bar, but it gets bouncy making the turn into the bay. They play tag team there when it is rough, boat goes through and waits to see if the next makes it, the CG sometimes sits off there. We have the Dorado now, the Cape Carter went South to the junkyard, the Dorado is a better boat for our waters.



The bar was calm this morning so we didn't see any boat acrobatics. I used to work on my uncle's boat when I was kid and we had a few wild rides getting out and then trying to get back in. Sometimes we couldn't get back in and just bucked offshore a ways until things calmed down.


----------



## RandyMac

The biggest money happens in the worst time of year.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Wait. Both you old coots are in the same general area of the world? Tell me this isn't true. This may call for dragging the boat that direction. Just to see who can keep from puking the longest. You guys takers? Don't know Ca regs but we could just wing it.

Pac, I keep forgetting about that old Homie. That would be something to tinker with. I need a reason to fire up the stove in the shop. Gonna get the boy's car out of there before to long. Need to make room for something to do down there.

Tree, you got it. It settles in the knuckles and just plain ole hurts, I usually give in when my fingers don't want to work anymore. Like they don't want to bend, forget about picking up a thin dime, I have trouble picking up a sugar pine cone.

Freezing rain is here. A nice crust on everything. It's warming up though, so shouldn't be to bad by morning.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac

I'm in Crescent City, Bob lives 2 hours 15 minutes south of me, about 110 miles.


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> Wait. Both you old coots are in the same general area of the world? Tell me this isn't true. This may call for dragging the boat that direction. Just to see who can keep from puking the longest. You guys takers? Don't know Ca regs but we could just wing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Yup, kinda sorta in the same part of the world. Actually I'm only here about half the time. The other half I'm still in the Sierras. We should be all moved and the Grass Valley place sold by June. We're not rushing. I have some work to do over there next spring...a couple of small sales... but when I finish those I'll be all done.
They way things are going over there I'd like to get out before the whole area burns down around me.

I might take you up on that boat ride but I can travel to where you are or meet you half way. By next salmon season I should have a boat of my own.


----------



## slowp

25 outsided and cold in the house. I slept with the window open a bit...and didn't wake up to close it.


----------



## RandyMac

bought six live crabs, 13.77 pounds, $60, going boil them in the driveway.


----------



## treeslayer2003

not blue crabs......so what are they?
we do about the same but steam um really.


----------



## RandyMac

Those are Dungeness.


----------



## KYLogger

Whatever breed..........they look tasty!


----------



## treeslayer2003

Randy, how they turn out? what do y'all season with? of course we use old bay here.


----------



## RandyMac

We ate a pair for lunch, really good. I don't use spices, used Himalayan pink salt.


----------



## Joe46

Randy's got it. You don't need to season Dungeness crab. Just salt the water and boil em!


----------



## Spotted Owl

Use sea water if you can. Not that rancid bay water junk, real ocean water. Just the right amount of salt. Looks like some good times there. Color's good, curled up tight in the boil. Hard, full crab?

What the heck is a blue crab?

23 here right now and clear as a summer night with a stiff breeze. Gett'n colder by the hour, more water busting again in the morning.



Owl


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> I might take you up on that boat ride but I can travel to where you are or meet you half way. By next salmon season I should have a boat of my own.



If you want to launch right thru the surf, just so happens I know a great place .

I have been thinking about a test run on the Chetco. Nice south facing bar, protected and rarely restricted also. Kind strange though, head to the whistler then turn almost 180 to the right for a north bearing. Supposed to be a killer Chinook bubble there in early summer, 35+ pounders seem common.

What kinds boat are you thinking of? I know where a good dory is for cheap and lots of history goes with it. It's the original GAR. Just right for a retired guy to tinker on.



Owl


----------



## slowp

39 and windy. The thaw is on.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Spotted Owl said:


> Use sea water if you can. Not that rancid bay water junk, real ocean water. Just the right amount of salt. Looks like some good times there. Color's good, curled up tight in the boil. Hard, full crab?
> 
> What the heck is a blue crab?
> 
> 23 here right now and clear as a summer night with a stiff breeze. Gett'n colder by the hour, more water busting again in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


lol, blue crab is what the east coast has..........from north of here to at least new oreleans. multi billion dollar industry. its neat how y'all have simeler but different things than we do, i still wonder if the oyster is the same there.

raining again this morn........i was gonna try to work. spossed to warm up then cool again......weather rollercoaster.


----------



## slowp

I just heard the crash of metal roofing falling off my next years woodpile. It's a bit windier than I thought this morning. The neighbors should already be up.


----------



## Samlock

Wet, fog, silent crows flying low, bitter taste of cod liver oil, all shades of grey, mostly black.

That's all I've got to tell.


----------



## SliverPicker

Sam, any pictures of that Finnish weather?


----------



## BeatCJ

From the NIFC Predictive Services division Monthly Outlook
"The latest official climate outlooks from NOAA suggest warmer-than-normal conditions are likely in 
December as well as January through March over the northwest geographic area, particularly west of 
the Cascades. Forecasts totals of rain and snow through March are less clear but are trending toward 
less-than-normal accumulation. These outlooks are consistent with those conditions seen during 
weak El Niño events as is expected during winter 2014-2015. The warmer-than-normal conditions 
would suggest higher-than-normal freezing levels in higher terrain and less-than-normal snow 
accumulation at lower elevations."

They had November as warmer and drier, too. Got the drier part right, but not the warmer part.

Goodly east wind event for the next couple of days. I hate the wind.


----------



## slowp

The wind keeps the mosquitoes at bay, except for the ones inside my house.


----------



## Gologit

55 degrees here in Humboldt, light rain, no wind. Perfect evening.


----------



## northmanlogging

freezing, temp unknown, clear and calm, the snow we got has fallen from all the trees, melted just a little bit on the roads and then refroze by the time I come through... they don't really sand or plow out this way so the 5 miles from town is always interesting in the winter.


----------



## RandyMac

56, occasional squalls.


----------



## madhatte

Rain's back! All's well!


----------



## slowp

42 here. Just got back from a walk. It is merely sprinkly here and I wore no raingear.


----------



## northmanlogging

I wish it was still frozen, I have logs to move dam nit


----------



## Samlock

SliverPicker said:


> Sam, any pictures of that Finnish weather?



It's so depressing right now the ccd keeps bouncing it back.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## slowp

Ours are supposed to come from Hawaii next week. I went for a long walk this morning and just had a few drops hit. I wore no raingear. The wind was blowing --out of the west, then east then west like it couldn't figure out where to come from. 

I should go out and do something productive...I got a flu shot, is that an excuse to be lazy?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Ours are supposed to come from Hawaii next week. I went for a long walk this morning and just had a few drops hit. I wore no raingear. The wind was blowing --out of the west, then east then west like it couldn't figure out where to come from.
> 
> I should go out and do something productive...I got a flu shot, is that an excuse to be lazy?



Sure it is. Take a sick day.
We're back in the Sierras again and we missed a helluva storm while we were gone. My neighbor emptied his rain gauge twice in one day and figures about four inches in 24 hours. That isn't much for you Warshington folk but down here it's unusual. Lake Oroville came up four feet.  Maybe we can go back to full water allotment on the rice next year.
Fire season is definitely over.
Now there's about a zillion cubic yards of wet pine needles, busted pine limbs, and oak leaves to be raked and piled and hauled.


----------



## Spotted Owl

The rain is for certain back. Holy Moses is the rain back. It's a fair piece warmer though.

Have a great weekend everyone.



Owl


----------



## slowp

Haywire said:


> I've been lazy about getting a flu shot.  Since my spleen removal, I'm supposed to get one every year, but sometimes I roll the dice.



Don't worry, we're all going to die some day, lord...oops got that song going in my head now. Just after I made my appointment, I read where the flu now expected to make the rounds is not in the vaccine. They "hope" that it'll make the nasty stuff not as nasty but.. .. Oh well.


----------



## northmanlogging

rainy and cold here, get to the job site, no rain but plenty of wind... so no falling for me today... was gonna make that SSD video too


----------



## RandyMac

more




http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/FXC/wxstory.php?wfo=eka


----------



## AKDoug

Went from no snow to a foot of snow this week. Nothing like the Great Lakes region, but life looks normal again for December in Alaska.


----------



## Gologit

Five to ten inches of rain? I think our dry spell is definitely over.

http://yubanet.com/regional/Showers...precip-event-later-next-week.php#.VIRZiTHF-NY


----------



## slowp

Today might be shorts weather. Tomorrow also, but then the F word is mentioned. That's supposed to go in Northman's area.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## northmanlogging

supposed to get something like 5" of rain in a day, along with the warm spell melting what little snow is in the hills... I'm glad I live on high ground... Logging job may be hard to get to for a few days though...


----------



## Spotted Owl

Strange today. It was cool and pleasant, but the wind was noticeably warm. When it came in it was much warmer than the air was. No rain, even a brief appearance from that bright shinny orb thing in the sky. We all squinted and wondered what that thing was.



Owl


----------



## slowp

Today was dry and the sun did try to come out, so The Used Dog and I went for a walk in the woods. 
Nope, no trees left in the woods, not any, nope...


----------



## Spotted Owl

That's quite the grouse ladder, and a built in summer shower bath to boot. Good find. The used dog looks to be getting a bit gray in the face.

What's with the paint pattern on the trees there?



Owl


----------



## RandyMac

habitat trees?


----------



## slowp

Spotted Owl said:


> What's with the paint pattern on the trees there?
> Owl



There was a timber sale--commercial thin in that spot in the 1980s. Those were wildlife trees. That unit was leave tree marked. That old "baby killer" paint lasts a long time.

Now the leave trees are almost too big to be the preferred size for the mills around here.

The Used Dog had to have help getting in the pickup after that walk. He enjoys getting out but he pays for it.

It is warm, not raining and 48 out this morning.


----------



## RandyMac

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/


little squall eh.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> little squall eh.


yup. It does look like you will get some of it.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> yup. It does look like you will get some of it.


yes sir, playing catch up before it hit's. but then again, it makes work. looks like hurricane force wind with about 30' seas. at least i got some mountain to help shelter a little. i'll be shut down pretty much Wednesday might throw a saw in the truck and wander over the hill early and do some storm gawcking .


----------



## slowp

52 outside here and not raining. Where is this storm they speak of?


----------



## northmanlogging

been raining hard since 9 last night... wind off and on


----------



## slowp

http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gologit

http://yubanet.com/regional/Flood-W...ening-Through-Friday-Evening.php#.VIcJZDHF-NY


----------



## madhatte

63f here right now and the sun's not even up. Weird.


----------



## paccity

my weather thing on my cover is not rite. 60 and the wind is picking up with light showers . looks like it's going to deteriorate as the day go's by and over nite.


----------



## slowp

It is above 50 so shorts are my choice for the walk. Then I'm debating about starting up the hot tub. It makes a good source for flushing water should things go bad here.
Frasier, sounds like you will get hammered in the last storm. Take care. Are there any Weather Channel trucks around yet?


----------



## Joe46

Almost 60 degrees here at my place. Pretty crazy, and as the rain continues the snow melt will continue and as Miss P says the F word will start happening.


----------



## RandyMac

61, rainin' a bit breezy.


----------



## paccity

now it's bucket fulls , .


----------



## slowp

The rain is finally here, with a breeze too and I waited too long to go for a walk. Whaaaambulance time.


----------



## RandyMac

Gettin' towards time to hunker down. Street lights came on at 2:30.


----------



## slowp

I couldn't resist and bought this at the Sunbirds store a couple weeks ago. It weighs nothing and runs off solar cells or solar something.


----------



## slowp

http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/


----------



## madhatte

62F here again this morning. Weird. That would be warm for 7AM even in the summer. 

Had to look up that solar lamp. Neat bit of kit. Might have to get one.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> 62F here again this morning. Weird. That would be warm for 7AM even in the summer.
> 
> Had to look up that solar lamp. Neat bit of kit. Might have to get one.



Hope they got more. I bought two more for Christmas gifts. I'm now cleaning up the hot tub. Even though it had no water in it, some seeped through but it isn't as disgusting as I feared. One wooley bear and several sow bugs.


----------



## wowzers

I just got back from camp and it was a high in the teens early last week and now its raining. Off to put a wood stove in my camper!


----------



## BeatCJ

Looks like it might be a little damp on The Peninsula. Flooding on The Dosewallips
Clouds are so low here I can't see the ridge a mile away out the windows.


----------



## madhatte

I wouldn't have any idea either were it not for the URL visible in the first pic.


----------



## slowp

They come smashed flat in a disc. You can blow them up--there's a valve for that. But mine poofed up on it's own. They run about $14 and also have a strobe setting. I'll maybe take it backpacking, if I go again because it weighs nothing. Hmmm, what if it were filled with helium? 

My barometer doesn't have many more numbers left to fall to. It is at 2829 or is it 28.29. Not much wind today and not an extraordinary rain either.


----------



## paccity

thought today was the day , was not bad till about noon . pretty good showers for about 2 hrs. guess the worst is gona hit tomorrow afternoon and evening. up to 80mph gust 40 to 50 sustained . gen's got plenty of fuel, got fire , bring it on. i think the only reason the national news is even talking about it is because central and southern cal is going to get hit.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> thought today was the day , was not bad till about noon . pretty good showers for about 2 hrs. guess the worst is gona hit tomorrow afternoon and evening. up to 80mph gust 40 to 50 sustained . gen's got plenty of fuel, got fire , bring it on. i think the only reason the national news is even talking about it is because central and southern cal is going to get hit.


 

Yup, the Sacramento television reports would make a person think the end of the world was coming.


----------



## RandyMac

Hit here at 9, blew through, done about 4, plenty more still out there.
Another whopper way off, a wait and see.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Yup, the Sacramento television reports would make a person think the end of the world was coming.


our local weather guys are getting all worked up, they need some excitement. the locals pretty much know the score.


----------



## slowp

They are showing houses that are falling into the ocean at Washaway Beach. It's the only beach front property that is affordable for lower income people. There's a reason for those low prices.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> our local weather guys are getting all worked up, they need some excitement. the locals pretty much know the score.


 

Same here. Except we don't hardly have weather guys any more. We have weather _gals._ I don't know if they're all really bona-fide meteorologists or not but they're sure easy on the eyes.

LOL...for the first time in years I have every flashlite in the house working and I even got a fresh tank for the Coleman lantern. Both rigs are gassed up and I tuned the portable generator today. We're stocked with groceries and firewood and stuff to read and all the saws are ready if I need them when the pine trees start falling over.
With that level of preparation the damn storm will probably go around me or fizzle out altogether.


----------



## paccity

owl and i are about half way between salem and lincoln city . both of us might get a break with our local hills to shield us some what.


----------



## slowp




----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Same here. Except we don't hardly have weather guys any more. We have weather _gals._ I don't know if they're all really bona-fide meteorologists or not but they're sure easy on the eyes.
> 
> LOL...for the first time in years I have every flashlite in the house working and I even got a fresh tank for the Coleman lantern. Both rigs are gassed up and I tuned the portable generator today. We're stocked with groceries and firewood and stuff to read and all the saws are ready if I need them when the pine trees start falling over.
> With that level of preparation the damn storm will probably go around me or fizzle out altogether.


ya, had that happen more than once. lol.


----------



## RandyMac

We are used to storms like this, we check the car windows and call it good.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> We are used to storms like this, we check the car windows and call it good.


 ...and if it's been a bad year and only one window will roll all the way up you make sure it's parked to the lee side.


----------



## northmanlogging

raining harder and the wind is picking up here, generator needs a fuel tank, crummy only has a quarter tank, have 2 gallons of unmixed gas, one dead colman lantern, 2 colman stoves (though one is a serious fire hazard...) but the wood shed is full... and I think there is still half a tank of propane for the crab cooker if I need bath water...

Think I'll throw a saw in the truck tomorrow...


----------



## Spotted Owl

paccity said:


> View attachment 385792
> owl and i are about half way between salem and lincoln city . both of us might get a break with our local hills to shield us some what.



This one's gonna be fun. The way things funnel down here at the house we get it as bad as the headlands, we're right in the neck of the funnel in this hole. By the map we're skirting the 80 zone there. This one if it shows as they say, should have me gone for a few days. Got the kiddos all stocked up and ready. Neither want to mess with the generator. Got a couple saws ready for them and me. Last big blow I had to cut my way home around the back way. Funny thing though, I just couldn't seem to cut my way back when they called me to come in? Funny, how that works, huh?

Hang on, enjoy the ride and let us know how everyone holds up. If it stays dry I actually enjoy wind storms, specially warm ones.



Owl


----------



## slowp

Haywire said:


> Might have to get a few of those. Wonder how long it lasts on a charge?



I might find out tomorrow night. They upped the predicted wind speed through our area.


----------



## RandyMac

This is nest


----------



## Spotted Owl

Anyone want to fishing? What's wrong with 20' at 16 sec? Or with swells coming in at three different directions at the same time? There's ling cod to be had for the brave. That doesn't count the size of the wind waves either.

http://magicseaweed.com/Cape-Kiwanda-Surf-Report/560/

This shows the entire west coast if you flip through it some. Some of the charts are impressive for the forecast they are throwing.

A few bar cameras when daylight is around.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/pqr/marine/bars_mover.php



Owl


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> Anyone want to fishing? What's wrong with 20' at 16 sec? Or with swells coming in at three different directions at the same time? There's ling cod to be had for the brave. That doesn't count the size of the wind waves either.
> 
> http://magicseaweed.com/Cape-Kiwanda-Surf-Report/560/
> 
> This shows the entire west coast if you flip through it some. Some of the charts are impressive for the forecast they are throwing.
> 
> A few bar cameras when daylight is around.
> 
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/pqr/marine/bars_mover.php
> 
> 
> 
> Owl




20 at 16? That would be a ride.


----------



## paccity

with that low hugin the coast make the beach interesting. i'm game lol.


----------



## RandyMac

The place we used to live was 5 blocks from the bluffs, storm surf would make the dishes buzz in the kitchen.


----------



## paccity

used to stay at the red building left center at the base of the bridge. big water would shake the hell out of it. kinda cool to sit on the bottom floor and watch out the big widows overlooking the channel and ocean . depoe bay or.


----------



## slowp

My decorative but functional barometer is now at 28. It has no more numbers to read below that. I'll see if the digital one goes lower, maybe.


----------



## Gologit

We're in the Sierras again for a while. The worst of our storm will come through later today. Not a lot of rain yet but it's windy and the pines are bending over pretty good.
LOL...the County called last night to see if I was available to cut downed trees or whatever. I told them yes but I'll be perfectly happy if the phone doesn't ring. The guy I talked to just laughed.
I remember having to work on days like this...retirement is good.


----------



## paccity

blowin good now, just got a report of 130 at mt. hebo at the coast. damn.


----------



## slowp

It just arrived with a roar, I think. The lights even flickered. It was dead calm.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> It just arrived with a roar, I think. The lights even flickered. It was dead calm.


Oh boy its dead calm up here still maybe the big hill will protect us. We had a midday deluge fallowed by rainbows and sunny rain


----------



## slowp

That was weird. Just one hard roaring gust, so far. It's quiet again.


----------



## slowp

We have wind now. No flying cows.


----------



## northmanlogging

Haywire said:


> Finally got my ice tires for the 'taco almost finished up and all the frozen stuff is pretty much gone.
> I suspect there will be plenty more soon enough.



haven't ran studs in well over a decade, hell hardly ever use 4 wheel drive, snow mud or whatever...

Calm here but the lights are flickering...


----------



## paccity

Haywire said:


> Oh these tires are for my one wheel drive..
> 
> View attachment 386061


*Trelleborg's ?*


----------



## northmanlogging

Wait I did screw some screws into the ole tractor tires one year... worked good until I got stuck and tore 90% of em out... lots of flat tires around here for awhile...

Taco... I get it now Bultaco... Thought ya spelt tacoma wrong...

And the wind just came howling through...


----------



## slowp

I heard no crashes or booms so I think all my trees are upright. I was hoping some snags would blow over.


----------



## Gologit

I was hoping some wouldn't. As soon as it gets light I'll find out for sure.


----------



## northmanlogging

Only had one I was worried about, neighbor "hired" a "Tree Service" to take it down... still has a 30' spar or so that the "Tree Service" didn't have a big enough saw to deal with... even though, two of his neighbors could have dealt with it for free... 

there is another snag farther back But I'm pretty sure it wont hit my house so I'll call it good enough, and remember to not plow their driveway if it snows.


----------



## Cedarkerf

We we're actually calm and quiet makes up for all those days we blow while everybody else is calm.


----------



## slowp

I had to run The Used Dog in to get his ears looked at and fixed. There were quite a few new dents in the guardrails along the highway. The PUD was busy getting 3 big trees off powerlines down by Ethel. Various yard trees were toppled over. There wasn't a terrible amount of damage. It was sunny in Chehalis but raining when I got home.


----------



## northmanlogging

met the self loader jockey at the landing today, got there before him, and he asked me if a stump was in the road on my way in? There wasn't, but I did see it on my way out... wind was so strong that it blew a stump right out of the ground


----------



## madhatte

That was an altogether decent storm experience. Power out less than 12 hours, moderate temperature, nice fire in the woodstove... not too bad at all. Will see on Monday how much work the cleanup is gonna be.


----------



## bnmc98

Spring weather here in Montana. Wierd. I think we broke a record today. Still solid ice on the ground in areas though.


----------



## Cedarkerf

The weather at ocean shores a couple weeks back when Jani and I went out there when we had that cold snap


----------



## 1270d

beautiful spring day today. 45-50 bluebird sky. felt like march and I loved it. more of the same tomorrow I hope


----------



## RandyMac

Low 60s here, was nice and sunny, we had lunch at the bluffs and watched the crab boats headed to port.


----------



## northmanlogging

clear cool and NO WIND great day to get some falling done, figure I have enough to make a load tomorrow, need to let it dry out a bit so I don't make a big ole mud bath...


----------



## Spotted Owl

What's wrong with leaving the house at 4a Thurs morning and not getting home until 4:30p Sat afternoon? 

The wind was a great show, lots of big stuff toppled and the resulting damage. The biggest gust I saw, was on a home weather station was 76.8 mph up on some hill we had to go do some work. Not close to the coast at all. Maybe this will open the eyes of governments, trees need to be removed and replaced now and then. Ivy actually will weaken and or kill a tree, obviously diseased trees need to be taken down. Some how I don't think that message will get across though. Even trimming at a least will fall on deaf ears. We pulled off a job when we were not allowed to trim and remove a tree that had busted a pole. They were awful proud of the accomplishment, until they realized that we were leaving and the power wasn't on yet. that was Thurs evening and we got back this morning. Not so much attitude today though.

I may be in the minority, but, I really do enjoy wind storms.

Now I get to clean up my place. The radio told me that the next few days are to be fairly decent and dry. We'll see.



Owl


----------



## paccity

i have a fascination with high winds. when this last one blew threw my family thought i was nuts " which i am" for sitting out on the deck to listen to the howling. in years past i used to throw a saw or two in the truck and head up to a high peak and sit in the truck and watch and feel the power of our mother.


----------



## northmanlogging

Yer not alone... just maybe not driving to the top of a mountain though... don't sleep enough as it is...


----------



## windthrown

Winds were high here again this week, but from the south this time. I had east wind gusts up to 80 MPH here in November. This round was a short half day blow with gusts in the 50s, but I lost the top half of a large lodgepole pine along the road. It was split in half lengthwise so maybe it was a lightening strike. It is now a spar about 35 feet tall, and the rest I am carving into firewood. It took out half of a liquidambar tree with it, the same tree that lost 15 feet of its top in the east winds in November. Rains have been about normal in the north Oregon Cascades; 10 inches in October, 11 in November. I get about 80 inches a year here. Rivers were all bank full last week, but they are receding now. It has snowed a few days here this year, but it has not been that cold (only into the low 20s F. so far, 7 F. was the low here last year). CA is getting the brunt of the rain now... finally. October was really warm here, November was cold, December has been fairly warm. 

Columbus Day in '62 was the big wind storm here. The Eugene storm in '02 (the South Valley Surprise) was pretty big too. As was the 'Mega Storm' with a two flag hurricane warning in '07 that absolutely flattened huge swaths of Doug fir stands out along Hwy 26 near Cannon Beach. I have photos of that one someplace. We had a series of tornadoes in a storm up here 4 years ago. I called in over a dozen power poles snapped and/or power lines down to PGE within 5 miles of my place after that one. The power was out here for 4 days. The twisters missed the area around my house, it was hit and miss in a line from south of Mt Hood north through Sandy, Corbett and up into Southern WA. Tornadoes are certainly more common around here now than they were when I was a kid.


----------



## Spotted Owl

This wasn't big, but it was intense in isolated areas, good thing it was short lived. That 07 storm was a good one. We worked one of the tornado areas. Nobody had ever seen a pole just gone before. Sucked out of the ground kinda gone. Just a nice round hole left. Got cleaned up here and went to the coast. That is something I'll not soon forget. We got up on one of the heads, looked out and saw a 1/2 mile wide line of crap along the coast north and south, hugged up along the surf. Mostly whole, root wad included trees and some big'uns at that. Just brown nasty surf and debris. That year took us days to get the beach cleared to launch the boats. Once day light came it sunk in, massive swaths of timber snapped just like someone cut it off at the 30 to 40 foot mark. There's still signs along the coast, damage from the 07 wind storm, with pull outs for people to take photos. Seen a few last spring all the way up the Oly Pen in Wa.



Owl


----------



## windthrown

I think I posted some of these photos here before the AS hack. These were taken along Highway 26 heading to Cannon Beach in the Northwest corner of Oregon 2 days after the '07 hurricane (an hour after the road re-opened).


These were 18-24 inch DBH Doug firs... snapped off like toothpicks.



This was the world's tallest Sitka Spruce, until it was lost in that storm:




Typical tree bowls of Doug firs knocked over whole. They were all over the place that day:



More typical roadside tree damage. Those are large Doug firs...


----------



## catbuster

It got cold (~30 highs, low teens lows) and dangerous (icy access roads plus single grousers=ice skating a 90,000 lb excavator) up in PA and the leases on my equipment ran out so I packed all my crap in my truck and loaded the small stuff on the trailer and headed back down south. I usually head home when the roads freeze up. I'm glad I made that decision.


----------



## slowp

40 and east wind blowing. It woke me up during the night. Looks like a pretty sunrise though.


----------



## Gologit

Raining. Wind S at 20.


----------



## Spotted Owl

It's a nice enough evening for porch sitting. The breeze is almost warm, very pleasant around these parts today.

Hows that coffee?



Owl


----------



## RandyMac

Coffee gone, cold, wet and breezy.


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> It's a nice enough evening for porch sitting. The breeze is almost warm, very pleasant around these parts today.
> 
> Hows that coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


 

Coffee was good. Coffee and home made banana nut bread...warm from the oven...was even better.

Hey, I heard RandyMac has a whole bunch of crab and he's going to invite us all for a big crab cioppino feed. You hear anything about that?


----------



## DavdH

Rain wet, showers, crumby broke down in the yard (damned lucky it aint up a mountain in the snow)... It can wait until next year, ordered $25.00 parts online cause starters are 200.00 and all it needs are contacts in the solenoid. My p/u runs and the crew is mostly off until Jan 6th, doing downtime maintenance and upgrades which happens ever year at Christmas break for us. Let'er sno let'er sno..... I see lots a guys online that could be out workin' like me but I'm takin' a break 'till next year (if all goes as planned, subject to change in 2 min depending on need)...


----------



## treeslayer2003

nice here, 50 calm partly sunny........wait a few days......
we will be off a week or two after xmas........hell we off two for thanks givin and sick as a dog lol

crab what? well i'll try it.


----------



## northmanlogging

frozen in the morning again, high 20's, clear and calm... 

Its crab... which means its a sea spider with fuzzy eyes... or food that can fight back... or a bunch of work for a little nibble of tasteless rubber that smells faintly of urine and rotten fish... but that may just be me...


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> Coffee was good. Coffee and home made banana nut bread...warm from the oven...was even better.
> 
> Hey, I heard RandyMac has a whole bunch of crab and he's going to invite us all for a big crab cioppino feed. You hear anything about that?



Come to think of it I did hear something today. From the bellerin on the wind, I figured he burnt his fingers trying to light the fire for the boil. Ya know, bought crab doesn't taste as good as caught crab. I sure hope he stowed away and caught the hisself.



Owl


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> frozen in the morning again, high 20's, clear and calm...
> 
> Its crab... which means its a sea spider with fuzzy eyes... or food that can fight back... or a bunch of work for a little nibble of tasteless rubber that smells faintly of urine and rotten fish... but that may just be me...



Yup, if you buy them dead in the store that's about what they are. They get gamey pretty fast. But if you buy them live and boil them yourself, maybe dip the hunks of meat in a little lemon butter with garlic, or whip up a big cioppino with fresh baked french bread...or just go cave man and eat them plain, betcha change your mind.


----------



## windthrown

What's this? You say Randy has crabs? Poor sod... I hope he is not itching too much 

We have Dungeness up here too. Its a good year for it here. When I go to Anchor Bay/Gualalalalala we get huge crabs fresh off the boat in Pt Reyes. I cook 'em up in salt water with lots of garlic. We also eat fresh abalone there. I like the wine from around there too. Some of the best wine in the world comes from Redwood Valley and the Anderson Valley.

Now I am forking hungry! Oh, and the weather here is windy and overcast, but no rain, in the 40's. Almost balmy, 'cept for the east wind.


----------



## northmanlogging

Betcha I've tried... its the smell that bothers me more than anything... has to do with camping/being stuck in the woods, for 3 days with nothing but lake trout surrounded by the last idiots dead fish they threw on the banks to rot... the flies where getting thick not to mention the living rice...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Yup, if you buy them dead in the store that's about what they are. They get gamey pretty fast. But if you buy them live and boil them yourself, maybe dip the hunks of meat in a little lemon butter with garlic, or whip up a big cioppino with fresh baked french bread...or just go cave man and eat them plain, betcha change your mind.


what? they sell dead crabs not cooked there? no way, dead get chunked before goin in the steamer...........any place sells dead don't stay in bness long.
some day, i'd like to get over there and sample some y'alls local food. we seem to eat simelar things but different.


----------



## Spotted Owl

They're cooked when you buy them, unless live. West coast crab rule #1, never cook a dead crab for eating, a case of the srcreamers is to put it mild. If for some reason you think it needs to be tried, cook that one last and by itself, it will poison the cooking water from then on. I have seen people eat them live and raw on the dock before, tougher than I am.

Crab is a staple at this house, according to the boy. Be it traps in the ocean or bay, raking at low tide or wading the surf, that kid is a crab eating machine.

We checked out them blue crab you have. You really eat them whole, fried? Guts and all?



Owl


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> what? they sell dead crabs not cooked there? no way, dead get chunked before goin in the steamer...........any place sells dead don't stay in bness long.
> some day, i'd like to get over there and sample some y'alls local food. we seem to eat simelar things but different.



Owl said it right, and you're right too. Never cook a dead crab. We get guys that buy live crabs and take them to inland parts of the state. Some times they cook them. They sell out of the back of a van. They sell dead crab if they think they can get away with it..."Ah hell, it must have just died...get it home fast and cook it"...
They never hang around very long or work the same area twice.

C'mon out. In the winter you can buy live crab right from the boat. Same with salmon in the spring and summer and albacore in the fall.


----------



## northmanlogging

or find a friend with a boat in season in Puget Sound here... drop a few pots, drag in a few crab, or wait for the right season and get really fresh shrimp, clams, oysters, cod, Steel head season is coming up if you feel like freezing yer ass off in a river... Not to mention various salmon runs... ( or wait until dark and use a spear...)

Just about everyone around here has a boat or knows some one with 2... trick is figuring out the seasons and not getting shot or in a fist fight at any of the launches...

I like clams, and oysters (cooked though), and salmon if its done right... smoked or baked on cedar... might try steel head again if I can ever find someone to not ruin it... And if I can werk my nerve up to try stream trout again... lake trout is out though... dog fud tasting mushy grossness


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> ... dog fud tasting mushy grossness



That's how the inland salmon is here. It's like eating oatmeal..except not as good. By the time that fish comes clear up the Sacramento river and into whatever tributaries it started from it's one sad, sorry, beat to hell poor excuse for a fish. My neighbor in Grass valley is always bringing me river salmon. He's a great guy so I take special care not to let him see me burying it in the compost pile.
I was raised on the coast and we always had fish the same day it was caught out of the ocean or Humboldt Bay. I'm spoiled for life.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Spotted Owl said:


> They're cooked when you buy them, unless live. West coast crab rule #1, never cook a dead crab for eating, a case of the srcreamers is to put it mild. If for some reason you think it needs to be tried, cook that one last and by itself, it will poison the cooking water from then on. I have seen people eat them live and raw on the dock before, tougher than I am.
> 
> Crab is a staple at this house, according to the boy. Be it traps in the ocean or bay, raking at low tide or wading the surf, that kid is a crab eating machine.
> 
> We checked out them blue crab you have. You really eat them whole, fried? Guts and all?
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


no lol. steamed and then you pick them. picking is an art, they have compitions on it..........the handbrake used to be pretty fast.
you may be talking of softshells, they are fried but cleaned first. i ain't much on those.


----------



## paccity

you guy's are going to make me dust off the boat and pots. have not gone out for 3 years now. think i need to change that up. used to go out on Nestucca bay and catch then setup on the spit and boil them up rite there . that is on a nice day though.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> you guy's are going to make me dust off the boat and pots. have not gone out for 3 years now. think i need to change that up. used to go out on Nestucca bay and catch then setup on the spit and boil them up rite there . that is on a nice day though.


 
We used to do the same thing in Humboldt Bay. Sometimes we'd have a little by-catch like a nice small halibut or two or three. Couldn't waste 'em so we ate 'em. Sssshhhhhhh.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey the landowner i am on is from Cali.........small world lol. we were talking bout your crab.........


----------



## RandyMac

I'm not much of a sailor, I don't get seasick, just had a few too many vivid reminders of how perilous it can be. We have resident Great Whites who have figured out that certain types of boats mean an easy meal, they become pests, as bad or worse than the big sea lions. The last time I went out to the reef, we started rockfishing, a guy hooked a big Turkey Red, just about to gaff it and a 14' GW takes it. We moved a quarter mile away, no sooner did we get lines in the water, the same GW shows up and starts nuzzling the boat "Hey feed me!" We moved over a mile back toward Castlerock, caught a few big Blacks, a good sized Ling was being brought up, another GW, a bit smaller came out from under the boat and snatched it. We wave hopped all the way back to the harbor.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea i don't blame ya..........he can have them fish lol. we get small 8-10' sharks up the bay once in a while......never herd of any problems with um.


----------



## Joe46

The good old days. My Mom was born in Salinas, Ca. in 1917. She talked how they could go to Monterey and pick up Abalone on the beach.


----------



## rwoods

Air always clears here after a nice rain. My power company send me this shot today from up on the mountain. About any where else the linemen would have been in a bucket. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

This thing chased a seal in the Klamath lagoon and beached it's silly ass.



A 12' GW got tangled in a gillnet at the base of the old Klamath bridge back in the '70s, just around the bend was a bunch of Steelhead guys, waist deep in the river.


----------



## Spotted Owl

rwoods said:


> Air always clears here after a nice rain. My power company send me this shot today from up on the mountain. About any where else the linemen would have been in a bucket. Ron
> 
> View attachment 387216



You know what they say, bucket or F*** IT. Is one of them guys you? I don't see your double skid hanging anywhere. Tsk, Tsk.

Randy. What's wrong with a pet shark? Keep an old halibut carcass, or something to toss over and keep them busy while you move. I do know that if you bring one on the boat, you are done catching fish the rest of the day. They must leak something that comes out the bilge, fish really don't like it. What kill your salmon rigged and the big black and white dolphins show up. I think I would almost want to deal with the sharks, at least they won't spool your gurdies.

The boy spotted a 28' surf prediction coming. That should erase the hump off the beach for next season. Soon as it calms down we'll be out dropping pots and getting some spiders. Think we may have found a smal shrimp zone out there also. 800' of rope sucks when your hand lining though.

It's cold today, and damp and breezy, no porch sitting this evening.



Owl


----------



## Gologit

Are you shrimping with pots or trawl?


----------



## treeslayer2003

shrimp pots? we have crab pots........


----------



## northmanlogging

Another reason to not fish out here, a small fortune in gear alone just to go out and get cold wet and hungry...


----------



## treeslayer2003

it fun northy lol. i wore out a brand new rod n reel the year they opened up rock fishing........wore mah arm out to...........nuthing will ever compare now.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Pots, the hard coated wire type pots. I think they're Alaskan shrimp pots or something like that. They don't have as much drag when you have to pull'em. Man I must be gettin old or something, every year I think more and more serious about getting hydraulics. We use the cheapo Danielsons for crab pots, they fish good and they're only 10 bucks on sale. When money counts we have some stainless comm pots.



Owl


----------



## treeslayer2003

owl they dip um in tar here. they are pretty big, prolly close to 4' square. i didn't know ya could catch shrimp in a pot.......what ya bait it with?
we catch eels in a type of pot as well.


----------



## rwoods

Sorry, Owl, neither is me. I am not allowed around wires. As to the double skid, that's what the cable and telephone lines are for - just grab them on the way down. Ron


----------



## Spotted Owl

This side of the world we have to double skid. 100% attachment at all times. Before you unbelt to climb past something, you have to put your double either under or over the obstacle. Always belted all the time. No way, no excuses for a fall. When I started all the hardware was a ladder and you wouldn't belt until you were in working position. Things have changed. Glad I don't have to mess with all the new regs, a stay in the burn center takes care of that for a guy. I do miss it though, during storms like the one we just had I really miss it a lot. I still get to fool around with the guys now and then though. They understand. Same with the woods, get busted up bad enough and you don't get to do that anymore either, but the guys still let you get out there as you need. I would much rather climb a tree than a pole though, both are good though.

Why don't they let you near the wires? 



Owl


----------



## al-k

rain here in the northeast last night.the good thing is it got rid of 2 inches of snow we had. nice today so i got out and did up some firewood
.


----------



## rwoods

Owl, I'm general counsel to the company. They know me well enough to keep me out of harm's way. 

We have some great linemen. We had a team that took first place overall in the 2014 Tennessee Valley Lineman's Rodeo held in Bowling Green, KY this past summer. We got a guy who can climb and descend like they do in the logging competitions except he is fetching a strapped in dumbie from the top of a power pole. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

Went to Eureka, it rained, 101 is moving in several places, slides are active. Big Lagoon is very high, breach should happen soon, got some heavy seas coming in Friday.


----------



## Spotted Owl

rwoods said:


> Owl, I'm general counsel to the company. They know me well enough to keep me out of harm's way.
> 
> We have some great linemen. We had a team that took first place overall in the 2014 Tennessee Valley Lineman's Rodeo held in Bowling Green, KY this past summer. We got a guy who can climb and descend like they do in the logging competitions except he is fetching a strapped in dumbie from the top of a power pole. Ron



I haven't been to a rodeo in a long time. I don't even know how our teams did this year.


Rain, rain and more rain. Welcome to the NW. 6-8 inches of rain from Sat evening through Sun afternoon. Should be a couple gully washers should be had out of this one. I have my life jackets ready to go.



Owl


----------



## Gologit

Went to Fortuna, rained every foot of the way. Slides on 49, 20, 101. Nothing major but lots of slippages in all the usual spots. Eel River is running strong and about the color of chocolate milk.

Good news...the highway widening project through Richardson's Grove is pretty much dead in the water. The state pulled the funding for it so those big 'ol trees will stand a while yet.


----------



## slowp

The Used Dog and I went out into the woods and weather for a walk. I parked at a closed gate and we walked in a bit. The area had been logged  since the last time I'd been there. It was the same old political prescription--a thinning.



What's this got to do with weather? Well, it was cloudy and 40ish today but not raining. As soon as I pulled up to the gate, it started raining. I put on my raincoat--The Used Dog had his on already, and off we went. We wandered in on a trail to look at some blowdown that had come down 6 or 7 years ago. At that time, I went in on a volunteer trail logging out crew. I only had Old Sparkless and we ended up clambering over these ones and leaving them for somebody who knew more and had a bigger saw to cut out. They seemed bigger then too. I guess cuz we did some clambering?




We hiked back. When we got into the pickup, the rain stopped and stayed stopped. Oh well.


----------



## treeslayer2003

the first pic looks like a good job.........no?


----------



## slowp

It all looked good. The second was where a landing had been, so it looks a little bit rough, which is to be expected.


----------



## RandyMac

I think the bypass for Last Chance finally went away, it gets brought up and forgotten about every five years or so. There are worse spots now, well beyond CalTrans pave over bandaids. A few more good storms and we be back to one lane traffic signal crap.


----------



## slowp

Oh joy.

HYDROLOGIC OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SEATTLE WA
132 PM PST THU DEC 18 2014
...HEAVY RAIN COULD CAUSE FLOODING BY LATE THIS WEEKEND...
HEAVY RAIN IS FORECAST OVER WESTERN WASHINGTON SATURDAY AND
SUNDAY. STRONG WESTERLY FLOW ALOFT WILL BRING HEAVY RAIN AT TIMES
TO THE COAST AND OLYMPICS ON SATURDAY. HEAVY RAIN WILL SPREAD
INTO THE CASCADES SATURDAY AFTERNOON. MODELS CURRENTLY TAPER RAIN
OVER THE OLYMPICS ON SUNDAY BUT KEEP HEAVY RAIN GOING IN THE
CASCADES...ESPECIALLY OVER THE CASCADES FROM ABOUT KING COUNTY
SOUTH. THE TOTAL MODEL RAINFALL OVER ABOUT 48 HOURS FROM SATURDAY
MORNING THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT AMOUNTS TO AROUND FOUR TO SIX INCHES
OVER THE OLYMPICS AND CENTRAL CASCADES WITH A TEN-INCH BULLSEYE
OVER MOUNT RAINIER.
THESE RAINFALL AMOUNTS ARE ENOUGH TO CAUSE FLOODING. AT THIS TIME
THE RIVERS MOST LIKELY TO FLOOD ARE THE ONES FLOWING OFF THE
CASCADES OF KING...PIERCE...AND LEWIS COUNTIES...AS WELL AS THE
UNUSUALLY FLOOD-PRONE SKOKOMISH RIVER IN MASON COUNTY. ANY FLOODING
WOULD LIKELY BEGIN SUNDAY WITH CRESTS SUNDAY NIGHT OR MONDAY. THE
EXACT POSITION OF THE STREAM OF MOISTURE IS UNCERTAIN SO THIS
OUTLOOK COVERS THE ENTIRE OLYMPIC PENINSULA AND ALL OF THE
CASCADES RIVERS.
$$


----------



## Gologit

Got your kayak ready?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Got your kayak ready?



All 2.5 of them.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Looks like they bumped ours up a bit too. 7 - 11 inches of rain.

LATEST FORECASTS FOR FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON
BRING 7 TO 11 INCHES FOR THE COAST RANGE...

Hope there no wind after this. Hope we can get out of here also, last time it flooded an empty chip truck tried to cross and floated into a jack-knife. Took a cat & winch to pull it out. Destroyed the trailer on that little caper. Glad I wasn't more than a spectator.

Oh well, time to clean out ditches and the water bars in the driveway.



Owl


----------



## paccity

the sogg is on. and yup , no wind. it's a pain but it means work.


----------



## RandyMac

yup, gonna be wet


----------



## northmanlogging

rain, cold and rainy...


----------



## BeatCJ

Don't worry, the dry weather is coming, really it is...

Probably be more noticeable next August, though.


----------



## catbuster

Still chilly in Kentucky. Not as bad as the Northeast, but not exactly Southern California either. At least the roads aren't frozen here


----------



## BeatCJ

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PORTLAND snip...

CONFIDENCE CONTINUES TO INCREASE THAT A CLASSIC ATMOSPHERIC RIVER
TYPE PRECIPITATION EVENT WILL SET UP OVER THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST
OVER THE WEEKEND AND CONTINUE INTO EARLY MONDAY... 
...A VERY LONG FETCH OF MOISTURE WITH ORIGINS WEST TO THE SOUTH CHINA SEA WILL FEED INTO
THIS SYSTEM...BRINGING THE POTENTIAL FOR VERY LARGE RAINFALL
TOTALS ACROSS THE REGION.

IN ADDITION TO THE FLOODING CONCERNS...EXCESSIVE RAINFALL HAS THE
POTENTIAL TO CREATE LANDSLIDES...DEBRIS FLOWS...AND EXCESSIVE RUNOFF
IN THE VICINITY OF RECENT WILDFIRE BURN SCARS. BURN SCARS FROM TWO
LARGE FIRES THIS SUMMER...THE 36 PIT FIRE IN THE CLACKAMAS RIVER
BASIN NEAR ESTACADA AND THE DECEPTION COMPLEX NEAR OAKRIDGE...WILL
BE PARTICULARLY VULNERABLE.

The confidence continues to increase? I suppose that means the time for buying Lotto tickets has passed. It's the first warning that has been e-mailed to me, sounds like it will mostly slide north of us, it's only a Small Streams warning for us. The list of cities goes as far east as Stevenson, though.


----------



## slowp

We have a flood watch here, and the hydrologic forecast looks kind of serious, but they tend to over estimate on that one. I emptied the rain gauge today.


----------



## Spotted Owl

The river is licking the edge of the main road, the crick is licking the edge of our road. Out with the neighbor earlier cleaning the ditches and reflowing some things.

Dumped the gauge about day light, just a hair after maybe. It shows since that time, 7.48". It ain't stopped and it ain't slowed down. Just a nice steady drowning rain. Now the wind is supposed to pick up, high wind warning I heard on the radio. More heavy rain over night and tomorrow, again by way of the radio.

We have drinks, pizza, wood stove chugging along, new pressure switch on the well. I would much rather be flooded in, than flooded out. Good fun and them kids make good company. I don't believe I can think of a place I would rather be.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

rained hard over night, down to a drizzle now, hopefully the road into the landing isn't flooded out...


----------



## slowp

The wind woke me up a couple of times. No crashing sounds, but some banging. They lowered the level again. Two inches of rain since 2PM yesterday. 

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=sew&gage=raww1


----------



## BeatCJ

Just checked the thermometer, first time I've seen it below 40° F in quite a while. Looking to get cold later in the week, which will slide across the rest of the country as the week goes on.

Came home from work to no Fire and the heat pump running. Got that fixed, barn pets fed and stalled, gots my feet up now.


----------



## northmanlogging

rain snow mix earlier today... supposed to snow tonight.


----------



## slowp

The white death is on the ground.


----------



## madhatte

Cool, dry, windy here.


----------



## M.R.

Weather - guesser is predicting a low of
Minus 4 for Tue. Morning in the valley.

On this short cold snap coming through. http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/la-grande-or/97850/extended-weather-forecast/41221_pc


----------



## northmanlogging

thick frost over everything, thermometer is covered but looks like its in the 20's?

Never did get the snow we was promised, figures I have all of this week off... no logging, no machining, just puttering about and playing with the welders... I really should do something about these holes in my pants...


----------



## Joe46

Clear blue sky and 28 here in the low lands.


----------



## SliverPicker

Currently -19 with a light breeze. We had two days of -14 and one of -12 in November so the current temp is the record low for the winter of 2014-2015 so far.


----------



## slowp

+21 in the Banana Belt. I shall confess to turning on the wall heater in the bathroom and kitchen to get things warmed up quickly.


----------



## Spotted Owl

slowp said:


> +21 in the Banana Belt. I shall confess to turning on the wall heater in the bathroom and kitchen to get things warmed up quickly.



Cheater.

Ya know, the guy who said cheaters never win. Well he wasn't a cheater. If we had electric heat I may have done the same thing. I did catch daughter in the kitchen though, standing next to the oven. Only thing is, she wasn't cooking anything. Just wanted to warm up a bit, not enough time for a fire and her clothes in the dryer weren't quite warm enough yet.

It was 11 this morning when I left, 22 right now. The neighbor kids think a 5 gal block of ice is a pretty nifty thing. 

Aaaahhh a good crisp morning to get the blood pumping, nothin better. Well almost.



Owl


----------



## SliverPicker

It was -19 last night when I got home at 8:15. This morning it was -34. I think winter is here!


----------



## RandyMac

52 and sunny, watched whales spit into the wind.


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> 52 and sunny, watched whales spit into the wind.



They must not know spitting etiquette.


----------



## SliverPicker

I used to love to watch the gray whales migrate in the fall there. The dirt "cliffs" above the beach in Klamath where my favorite spot to watch from. The lighter sand on the bottom of the bay made it easier to spot them if they were close to shore.

Oh yeah, the high today was -2ºF.


----------



## RandyMac

SliverPicker said:


> I used to love to watch the gray whales migrate in the fall there. The dirt "cliffs" above the beach in Klamath where my favorite spot to watch from. The lighter sand on the bottom of the bay made it easier to spot them if they were close to shore.
> 
> Oh yeah, the high today was -2ºF.



Requa or the South side?


----------



## Gologit

Fortuna was clear with frost on the roof at daylight this morning. They hummingbird feeders froze over. I didn't look at the temp.

Grass Valley will be clear and cold tonight...well, cold for us anyway...high twenties.

RandyMac will get a kick out of this...they're losing the road on OverHeat Hill just north of Calpella. Again. Or still.


----------



## SliverPicker

South of the river, RM.


----------



## DavdH

25* severe clear and frozen pipes to fix..Will warm up now.

We call that Sea-Biscuit hill, the ranch there is where Sea-biscuit was born and raised, and have since the day, yeah it does move some, hasn't been completely closed since before the RR washed away above it. We'll be haulin' logs down it again next week!!!


"*RandyMac will get a kick out of this...they're losing the road on OverHeat Hill just north of Calpella. Again. Or still."

No pipes yet, when it gets down to 10* I look real close every where, I have an exposed Y that freezes first and is super easy to replace and is usually my early warning to get out and get every thing covered up and ready for the cold.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Frozen pipes, there's a good time.

The mercury said 17 this morning, which I believed. Now it says 43, which I do not believe. Yesterday and today started that freeze and almost thaw muck, it's about ankle deep now. Ick. No Romeos for a few days.

Have a great new year everyone.



Owl


----------



## slowp

Spotted Owl said:


> Frozen pipes, there's a good time.
> 
> The mercury said 17 this morning, which I believed. Now it says 43, which I do not believe. Yesterday and today started that freeze and almost thaw muck, it's about ankle deep now. Ick. No Romeos for a few days.
> 
> Have a great new year everyone.
> Owl



I hope you don't have frozen pipes. My dad was a football freak. He would watch football all he could on TV. That might be why I hate it. One New Year's day, the pipes froze. He would not get out to thaw them until the games were over. I packed water from the creek for flushing. That was not a good day. It only took a few minutes to thaw the pipes when the games were over. They were galvanized and he hooked up a welder to them. But we had to wait...


----------



## Spotted Owl

No ma'am. No frozen pipes here. I was meaning about DavdH above. 

We went through the frozen pipes once years ago in a rental. Never again, I made real sure of that with our place. Especially cause when such a thing would've happened I wouldn't have been around to get it taken care of. The boy is like your Dad, a football fanatic. No TV here, so he's at a buddies with friends watch the Rose Bowl. I do however still enjoy going to, and watching high school football. They have used the tractor to pack creek water during power outages.



Owl


----------



## slowp

27 here. Wow, this is the winter of the yo yo. This showed up this morning.

HYDROLOGIC OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SEATTLE WA
400 AM PST FRI JAN 2 2015
...SIGNIFICANT RAINFALL IN THE MOUNTAINS SUNDAY THROUGH MONDAY COULD
RESULT IN SOME RIVER FLOODING...
A PERIOD OF SIGNIFICANT RAINFALL LOOKS INCREASINGLY LIKELY LATE
SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY EVENING. TOTAL PRECIPITATION FOR THE
48 HOUR PERIOD ENDING MONDAY EVENING COULD BE 3 TO 7 INCHES OVER
THE WEST SLOPES OF THE CASCADES...WITH 2 TO 5 INCHES OVER THE
OLYMPICS. THE HEAVIEST RAIN WILL PROBABLY OCCUR LATE SUNDAY
THROUGH MONDAY MORNING...AS THE SNOW LEVEL RISES TO 4500 TO
6000 FEET.
THESE RAINFALL AMOUNTS COULD BE ENOUGH TO DRIVE SOME OF THE MOST
FLOOD-PRONE RIVERS TO FLOOD STAGE.
AT THIS POINT IT IS TOO EARLY TO SAY IF ANY RIVERS WILL FLOOD.
HOWEVER THE CASCADES RIVERS THAT FACE THE GREATEST THREAT WILL
LIKELY INCLUDE THE STILLAGUAMISH...SKYKOMISH...SNOQUALMIE...
TOLT...SNOHOMISH...THE REACH OF THE PUYALLUP RIVER NEAR ORTING...
AND THE UPPER COWLITZ RIVER. THE OLYMPICS RIVERS PROBABLY FACE A
LOWER THREAT OF FLOODING...BUT FLOODING ON THE BOGACHIEL AND
SKOKOMISH ARE POSSIBLE.


----------



## BeatCJ

Portland weather man this morning didn't say anything. Amazing how they think the news stops at the Columbia.


----------



## Cedarkerf

I just hope the road surfaces warm up before the rain hits I'm not big on driving on ice lubricated with water. Will be nice to be above freezing tho. I think coldest we got this week was 16.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Frozen Icey roads after last night's rain makes for good fun driving.


----------



## madhatte

Helluva rain goin' on now. Had a couple of days of good, clear, cold, then back to the usual. Ah, well, that's WA for ya.


----------



## slowp

I set up my rain gauge at 2PM yesterday. It has 2.6 inches of rain in it. Now off t check the hydrologiccccccc measuring predicting gizmo for the river.


----------



## paccity

mostly dry here. rite on the edge of what your getting. warm too.


----------



## slowp

yup. 40 degrees here. The river is still at normal unless the gauge is broken. The ski area is closed because it is raining. We might work in the rain but skiing in the rain is miserable and not worth paying for.


----------



## Gologit

48 and clear in Grass Valley at the moment. Will be 62 with sunshine this afternoon. This is the little False Spring that we get every year about this time. Love it.


----------



## Cedarkerf

50 degree deluge this morning rivers should be on their way up now. We were down at mount Rainer this past week. Plenty of snow down low. By the way if you live in heavy rain area don't put skylights in your bedroom noisey.


----------



## Marshy

It's snowing... I think... Hard to tell when it's horizontal and 30 mph. This is today's ~12 hr forecast through 7PM.


----------



## madhatte

Cedarkerf said:


> By the way if you live in heavy rain area don't put skylights in your bedroom noisey.



Last night it was raining hard enough that my gutter downspout was shaking against the wall!


----------



## slowp

I like hearing the gutter river flow. I don't like hearing it overflow, which it wasn't or I'd be up on a ladder this morning. This must no longer be the banana belt because it is only 41 degrees, not 50 here.


----------



## SliverPicker

madhatte said:


> Last night it was raining hard enough that my gutter downspout was shaking against the wall!



That's good stuff there!


----------



## slowp

I did not know that Centralia was flooded. Aberdeen/Hoquiam, yes.

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...n-W-Wash-287512641.html?tab=gallery&c=y&img=0


----------



## Marshy

Had the drive south through one of those bands of red on the map I posted above. Nearly whiteout conditions for ~15 miles. Idiots all over the dual lanes not sure where to drive, everyone with their flashers on and see more than 10ft. I accidentally exited unknowingly just following the car in front of me. I got back on for more punishment and found the rumble strip with my right tire and tried to keep it there as I passed the line I idiots on the shoulder. That was interesting to say the least.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> I did not know that Centralia was flooded



I heard about it around noon and immediately checked in with my parents. They're doing fine, the water is nowhere near the 1990 high mark, which was the highest we've seen at that house (near the HS just outside of city limits).


----------



## al-k

13 outside here with lite snow,74 inside with cold drink and fire going strong.


----------



## Gypo Logger

It Finaly hit minus 40 here. It's ruthlessly cold. Nothing much to do but feed the stove.


----------



## Marshy

Gypo Logger said:


> It Finaly hit minus 40 here. It's ruthlessly cold. Nothing much to do but feed the stove.


Isn't there an inflection point where negative degrees F is colder than degrees C? I'm not sure what it I but think you might of crossed it!!!! Damn!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Marshy said:


> Isn't there an inflection point where negative degrees F is colder than degrees C? I'm not sure what it I but think you might of crossed it!!!! Damn!


Your right Marshy, C and F equal out at -40.
The birds still come to the feeder though, chickadees, whiskey jacks and pine grosbeaks.


----------



## BeatCJ

Wearing sunglasses today, buckle down your chinstraps tomorrow:

The National Weather Service (NWS) Portland has informed us there is also a potential for wind this weekend, 30-40 mph, that could cause minor power outages Saturday night. At this time, the confidence is low that we’ll have damaging winds. Based on last nights heavy rain and being aware of our local forecasts, we can expect heavy rain, 1 ½ - 2 ½ inches, enough to overwhelm some storm drains. The rain will increase Saturday, becoming heavy at times Saturday afternoon and evening. Rain should taper off to showers by Sunday morning.


----------



## northmanlogging

So what yer saying is I won't be suckin down welding fumes?

Twas nice here, 40-50 mostly clear... first time in several weeks.


----------



## BeatCJ

Most likely not. If you're using shield gas, you'll need a curtain.


----------



## northmanlogging

Stick... Have an easy up does that count...

its forcasts like this the make me really want a shop.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Stick... Have an easy up does that count...
> 
> its forcasts like this the make me really want a shop.



I have a shop. It is a dark and dreary place. I think about insulating it, sometimes, and then nice weather comes along. The floor needs waterproofing too because it tends to have moisture oozing up through the concrete this time of year.


----------



## slowp

BeatCJ said:


> Wearing sunglasses today, buckle down your chinstraps tomorrow:
> 
> The National Weather Service (NWS) Portland has informed us there is also a potential for wind this weekend, 30-40 mph, that could cause minor power outages Saturday night. At this time, the confidence is low that we’ll have damaging winds. Based on last nights heavy rain and being aware of our local forecasts, we can expect heavy rain, 1 ½ - 2 ½ inches, enough to overwhelm some storm drains. The rain will increase Saturday, becoming heavy at times Saturday afternoon and evening. Rain should taper off to showers by Sunday morning.



Thanks for the heads up, or should they be down? I see we have a flood watch, again and also the wind thing might happen. Hmmm. Better do laundry tomorry and some vacuuming.


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> I have a shop. It is a dark and dreary place. I think about insulating it, sometimes, and then nice weather comes along. The floor needs waterproofing too because it tends to have moisture oozing up through the concrete this time of year.


Wanna trade? your luxury estate, for my crap ass modular on 1/3 of an acre? its a good deal really... lots of nice hiking around here, plenty of yuppies to keep the trails nice and wide (some are paved) I can give you directions to a couple of choice berry picking sites... no flood worries...


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Wanna trade? your luxury estate, for my crap ass modular on 1/3 of an acre? its a good deal really... lots of nice hiking around here, plenty of yuppies to keep the trails nice and wide (some are paved) I can give you directions to a couple of choice berry picking sites... no flood worries...



No thanks. You are too close to........there.


----------



## 4x4American

-7 and snow


----------



## treeslayer2003

freeze and thaw every day........this sucs


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> No thanks. You are too close to........there.



Its 20 minutes to the outskirts of "there"... and another hour or more to "there" proper... Takes me 4 hours to get to Chehalis..., For example it took 8 hours to get to the Oregon GTG, half of that was getting through "there"

On a slightly related note, I'm thinking on a piece of dirt 7mi south of kanadia, near Sumas...


----------



## RandyMac

damp, gonna be wet and breezy


----------



## bitzer

Theres a storm comin Sunday to you warshington folks! 

We had -30 wind chills last week. This week teens and twenties. Goddam t-shirt weather. Sweatin my bag off cuttin.


----------



## slowp

Sounds like today's storm is here. I need to make a tortilla run. Fresh is hard to come by here. Need anything from Chehalis?


----------



## northmanlogging

1/2 ton of coal from the fireplace store...


----------



## BeatCJ

northmanlogging said:


> Stick... Have an easy up does that count...
> 
> its forcasts like this the make me really want a shop.


Funny thing, that shop...

We moved to this house about 3 1/2 years ago, had a barn that I got to claim as a shop. We had gotten rid of all of our outside animals. Then the wife started "collecting" them again. Since there is no power to it, so hard to do much in there. The way it has worked out, I'v been "kicked out" of the barn. Dang garage is supposed to be 3 car, but It's not long enough to park my standard cab pickup and close the door. At least I have a spot to plug in my AC/DC Century welder and 230 volt compressor.

Current NWS Forecast:


Today - Rain. The rain could be heavy at times. High near 48. Southeast wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between three quarters and one inch possible.
Tonight - Rain. The rain could be heavy at times. Steady temperature around 49. Southwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between three quarters and one inch possible.


----------



## slowp

The wind was blowing a bit at Mossyrock, both coming and going. I was startled on the high bridge that crosses the river east of Mossyrock when my pickup moved to the side a bit. Otherwise, just rain and not much in town--it's heavier out here. Only saw one skier heading home but I heard it was raining at the hill.


----------



## BeatCJ

Looks like the wind is aligned pretty good with Riffe, I've been surprised on that bridge a few times. Sounds like it's a good thing it's only supposed to be one day of rain, the snow level sounds pretty high, if it was longer it would wash away what snow there is. The Portland weather man was saying the rest of January is shaping up to be uneventful.


----------



## paccity

damn 60 and pouring. ? and that weather thingy on my sig is wrong.


----------



## slowp

I measured an inch at 5:00 pm. It has quieted down, rain wise.


----------



## RandyMac

Periods of rain...which will be heavy at times in the evening. Becoming windy late. Low 53F. Winds SSW at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall near an inch. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.

normal stuff


----------



## 4x4American

I'm reading your posts in that NOAA computer speaker guys voice that we all know so well, I listen to the broadcast on the cb


----------



## bitzer

Theres a storm guna hit seattle bout two o'clock today.


----------



## BeatCJ

Woot! Weatherman just said possible thundershowers around here today.


----------



## treeslayer2003

raining its arse off


----------



## Paragon Builder

Sprinkling turning to ice on the ground. Temperature rising. Should hit 45* today and rain like hell this afternoon.


----------



## northmanlogging

Wind started around 2, we're north of Seattle a bit.

I'm quite surprised we still have power, strong enough to ring my CO2 tank bell around 3... thats never happened


----------



## BeatCJ

Portland had 1.80" in the last 24 hours, a record for the day. The RAWS (remote weather station) closest to me had 2.32, not a record.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/getobext.php?wfo=pqr&sid=CYFW1&num=72&raw=0


----------



## slowp

bitzer said:


> Theres a storm guna hit seattle bout two o'clock today.



Well, we are getting quite a few sucker holes.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Weve got mild temps mid 40 thunder lightening and hail and very heavy rain showers taken 5 minutes ago


----------



## 2dogs

Severe drought.


----------



## Spotted Owl

After yesterdays, 5.69". The 1.29" so far today seem like a summer day. Even the wind died off a bit. Not as bad but still to loud to work in the barn.

What a great weekend in the NW.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jeez, y'all get more rain than we do........n its wet here.


----------



## madhatte

Had a bit of a blow over the weekend. A tree a in a yard a few houses down fell across a power line. Good light show for awhile until the fuse popped. Power was out for about 16 hours, which is way shorter than usual.


----------



## slowp

Unless I slept through it, we had no wind. An alder did go over onto the road. It is still there except most of the road is cut out--yesterday was a holiday so somebody cut most of it and left a single cone to block the rest. It also went over the phone line and has it weighted down nicely.


----------



## SliverPicker

We have had virtually zero snow for the entire month. Weird. Some days have been in the mid 40s. Weird. Mid 40s predicted for early next week. Weird.

They claim the current El Nino is a strong one. Our winters are pretty often "Weird" when this happens. 

Oh, well. Whatcanyado?


----------



## 1270d

Currently 24*. Cloudy. Should be roughly this way for another month and a half.

The snow hasn't showed its face much over in your old stomping grounds much this year sliverpicker. Went and made some ruts and ran some bushes over near Victoria dam on Sunday.


----------



## SliverPicker

Victoria should be waist deep by now, neck deep by mid February. Literally. That is some snowy country. I'd love to have a shack back there.

I'm still intending to get those coordinates to you for some bush riding. Haven't had time. Only one day off since December 10 until yesterday. All the stuff I was thinking of is at about the same elevation as Victoria so probably not much snow yet anyway.


----------



## BeatCJ

From what I am seeing in the long term forecasting, they are expecting this year to be very similar to last year, maybe even more pronounced. Last year our snowpack was way behind but caught up. They are doubting we will catch up this year. The same jet pattern that kept the central and eastern US cool for much of the summer will probably be in place there, too.


----------



## 2dogs

Bright sun, exceptional drought.


----------



## SliverPicker

The local ski area has received 10.5 inches of snow so far this month. Today is the 23rd. If they get to the end of the month with 6" additional snow or less it will be the least amount of snow ever recorded for January. No snow is forecast for the next 10 days.


----------



## 2dogs

Record high temps predicted for this weekend here. And exceptional drought.


----------



## hammerlogging

We cut in borderline sleet today, at least for 3 hrs. I reminded my cutting pard that this was a sunny day for over there in WA.


----------



## paccity

been pretty mild. waiting for the other boot to drop.


----------



## northmanlogging

Winter gets worse towards end of Feb. into March...

been raining most of the week now, supposed to get some nice weather on Sunday?


----------



## treeslayer2003

rainin


----------



## bitzer

Almost no snow here. There shud be about two feet in the woods by now. Its also just hovering around freezing. 
Joe you guys should come cut with me November thru April. You all can have that summer jungle heat though. Usually we only get a few weeks of that. Sometimes not at all. The sick thing is I like cutting in shitty weather.


----------



## ft. churchill

NO rain or snow in over a month. Back to severe drought status for us.


----------



## Gypo Logger

32F here now with 12" of new snow, but minus 10F by Monday. At least I'm not married to the wood stove.
John


----------



## slowp

Summer is here. It warmed up to 50 overnight.  I'll have to see what the ski report says. That could be depressing.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Summer is here. It warmed up to 50 overnight.  I'll have to see what the ski report says. That could be depressing.


Betcha its raining up there


----------



## slowp

It wasn't when they sent out the morning e-mail. Temps were in the 40s at 5 AMish. 41 on the tippy top.


----------



## Gypo Logger

slowp said:


> It wasn't when they sent out the morning e-mail. Temps were in the 40s at 5 AMish. 41 on the tippy top.


It's almost the same temp here and only 2000 miles farther north! Lol
Could you kindly change your avatar? It's quite nonsensical.
John


----------



## BeatCJ

6-10 day Outlook makes a pretty maps, 8-14 day doesn't look much different, and the Monthlies through August have a somewhat similar flavor. Of course, looking out that far is magic, smoke and mirrors:

*Temperature*

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/610temp.new.gif

*Precipitation
*
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/610prcp.new.gif

*Monthly pages*

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/30day/


----------



## Gypo Logger

Other than the nice warm temps, I have birds coming here. Mostly Pine Grossbeaks, chickadees, nuthatches, whiskey jacks, red polls and ravens. They keep me sain.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

One interesting thing I want to mention is that the days here are increasing in time by over 5 minutes/day. That's over 2 hours/month. What a rush!
John


----------



## AKDoug

Gypo Logger said:


> 32F here now with 12" of new snow, but minus 10F by Monday. At least I'm not married to the wood stove.
> John


Same thing here.. It snowed 6" so I plowed for about 6 hours. Started to snow again and we got another 6"... start all over again. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have about 4 acres total to plow. It's already cooling off here. Down to 12F.


----------



## Gypo Logger

AKDoug said:


> Same thing here.. It snowed 6" so I plowed for about 6 hours. Started to snow again and we got another 6"... start all over again. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have about 4 acres total to plow. It's already cooling off here. Down to 12F.


Almost the same here Doug, but still warm at 32F. Sunny for a change. I so glad my nice neighbour ploughed my driveway. I'm very proud of myself, I put some soffits in. Lol


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Betcha its raining up there



What's it doing in Astoria? 

You and JM come on down, bring Slowp and Benny with you...71 and sunshine all next week here. Fresh crab bought off the boat, just right for a beach picnic.


----------



## DavdH

82* severe clear, need at least 2 feet of rain just to got out of drought status, that wouldn't be unheard of but not a thing is in the forecast out 10 days. It is much better than last winter as far as water.


----------



## madhatte

Broke 60 here today, warm and moist.


----------



## Gologit

DavdH said:


> 82* severe clear, need at least 2 feet of rain just to got out of drought status, that wouldn't be unheard of but not a thing is in the forecast out 10 days. It is much better than last winter as far as water.



Let's hope for more rain. The weather service said that this has been the driest January on record for California.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Let's hope for more rain. The weather service said that this has been the driest January on record for California.



nah, I like this mild and sunny weather. Bettin' the payback is coming though.


----------



## slowp

http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/


----------



## SliverPicker

Incredible that it's that warm.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> nah, I like this mild and sunny weather. Bettin' the payback is coming though.



Yeah, you're right. I need to change my weather focus from the Sierras to Humboldt County. When we left Grass Valley yesterday the pine needles were crackling under foot.


----------



## BeatCJ

It's BEAUTIFUL today! Blue sky, some wispy clouds, RH 52%, 44 degrees outside (already warmer than our average high temp for today).


----------



## northmanlogging

65 and clear... except the smoke in the back yard...


----------



## Wisneaky

15 and cloudy.


----------



## RandyMac

71 bright and sunny, next to no breeze at all.


----------



## 1270d

-3 here. Clear sky


----------



## Gypo Logger

Getting colder, maybe minus 15F tonight, but all is good, I have enough firewood, lots of food and a nice warm place, but I'm running out of homemade wine, but Stevie Nicks is on the radio singing "Gypsy".
I'm just hoping everyone else is doing as well.
John


----------



## al-k

15 here this morning 5 inches of snow on the ground. they say tonight and tomorrow up to 2 feet and blizzard conditions maybe 30 inches but i think thats hipe.


----------



## treeslayer2003

wet.......mud.......goin nuts


----------



## BeatCJ

Gypo Logger said:


> Getting colder, maybe minus 15F tonight, but all is good, I have enough firewood, lots of food and a nice warm place, but I'm running out of homemade wine, but Stevie Nicks is on the radio singing "Gypsy".
> I'm just hoping everyone else is doing as well.
> John


I love me some Stevie Nicks, especially if it's not been digitally remumbled.

Third day in a row of blue sky and sun. Filled in some of the chuckholes in the driveway.


----------



## madhatte

This was the nicest day in a long time. Great weather for cruisin' timber -- 60f, dry, clear, no bugs, no leaves on the brush. I'll take it.


----------



## slowp

The crocuses are popping up and the chives are growing! I have some heather that is in bloom this time of year and the bees are hitting it hard.


----------



## Gologit

Sunshine, light breeze, 58...and we just had an earthquake.


----------



## treeslayer2003

every thing ok Bob?

froze this mornin, moved the loader, thawed out on top. skidder on the lowboy, move it out in the morning.


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> every thing ok Bob?
> 
> froze this mornin, moved the loader, thawed out on top. skidder on the lowboy, move it out in the morning.



A 5.7??? off shore? They live in a lively place now. Looks like whole cluster of shakes.
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/#{"feed":"1day_all","search":null,"listFormat":"default","sort":"newest","basemap":"grayscale","autoUpdate":true,"restrictListToMap":true,"timeZone":"local","mapposition":[[39.0533181067413,-127.144775390625],[44.11125397357153,-119.16870117187501]],"overlays":{"plates":true},"viewModes":{"map":true,"list":true,"settings":true,"help":false}}


----------



## slowp

From the local paper of that shaky place.

http://www.times-standard.com/general-news/20150128/57-strikes-off-the-coast


----------



## Gologit

Everything is fine. It rattled the dishes in the cupboard, made the grandfather clock chime, scared the dog to where he peed down his leg, and knocked a few things off the shelves in the garage. Nothing major.

Couple that with a square block of downtown burning up last night and it's been pretty lively here on the coast.


----------



## slowp

Locusts are next?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Locusts are next?



Tsunamis. I think that's right. What the hell _is_ the plural of tsumani anyway?


----------



## BeatCJ

Pretty sure plural of tsunami is unthinkable.

Or since we can't fathom more than one, the plural is still tsunami?


----------



## Gologit

BeatCJ said:


> Pretty sure plural of tsunami is unthinkable.
> 
> Or since we can't *fathom* more than one, the plural is still tsunami?



Fathom? Is that a pun?


----------



## BeatCJ

Dang, wish I could claim that!


----------



## treeslayer2003

i have no clue about quakes..........we had a little one here a few years ago, thought i was falling.......felt sick that night.
glad you folks are good.


----------



## northmanlogging

Most folks won't feel em till they get in the 3's, 4's can make messes, high 5's knock over houses, 6's level third world cities, 7's ruin roads and infustructure, 8's destroy modern cities, 9's create general havoc and destruction, 10 is pretty much unthinkable mass destruction not much left standing

Quakes aren't supper common here, but they happen often enough to remind you about them, while in WY seemed like there where more?


----------



## Mike Van

4 below zero this AM, Fahrenheit that is -


----------



## slowp

I think it was 60ish out in the sun. I took the Used Dog for a walk. I wore shorts and they felt just right. The Used Dog did not overheat. This weather could spoil me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sleet


----------



## Mike Van

Another few inches of snow this morning to cover up the old dirty stuff from Tuesday. The 10 day is showing a bunch of nights back down to zero. Usually by valentines day, all my trees are tapped, many are running. Not sure this year.


----------



## Spotted Owl

What a nice day. Sunny and nice, even thought it was getting almost warm. Had to go digging and find the dark glasses, the orb was exceptional this afternoon. What the heck is going on round here. It is a nice change from the 33 and rain rut, that we should be in right now.

First of the season ocean trials are a success. Topped off with a few lings and mess of crab and plenty of good times. Now I just need to close the deal on that salmon permit I've been after. Back to making fun pay for itself in the brush and on the water. 



Owl


----------



## treeslayer2003

gale warnings


----------



## madhatte

Was cool, grey, and dry here today. Sun never broke through. I'm OK with that.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> gale warnings



New a Gale once...

I'd warn ya if'n she was heading yer way...


----------



## treeslayer2003

still blowin...........put rocks in ya pockets


----------



## Joe46

36 degrees and fogged in here in the lowlands. Been that way here at my place the last few mornings. Drive less than a mile and it's clear.


----------



## BeatCJ

Spotted Owl said:


> What a nice day. Sunny and nice, even thought it was getting almost warm. Had to go digging and find the dark glasses, the orb was exceptional this afternoon. What the heck is going on round here. It is a nice change from the 33 and rain rut, that we should be in right now.
> 
> Owl


Looks like that's all going to change pretty soon (tonight/tomorrow). Calling for rain, then showers, then rain over the next week, warmer but greater chance of precipitation than usual. How do you get a greater chance of precipitation than early February in the PNW?


----------



## Gologit

Sunny, 55, a light wind blowing in off the ocean...peach of a day.


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> What a nice day. Sunny and nice, even thought it was getting almost warm. Had to go digging and find the dark glasses, the orb was exceptional this afternoon. What the heck is going on round here. It is a nice change from the 33 and rain rut, that we should be in right now.
> 
> First of the season ocean trials are a success. Topped off with a few lings and mess of crab and plenty of good times. Now I just need to close the deal on that salmon permit I've been after. Back to making fun pay for itself in the brush and on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl





Spotted Owl said:


> What a nice day. Sunny and nice, even thought it was getting almost warm. Had to go digging and find the dark glasses, the orb was exceptional this afternoon. What the heck is going on round here. It is a nice change from the 33 and rain rut, that we should be in right now.
> 
> First of the season ocean trials are a success. Topped off with a few lings and mess of crab and plenty of good times. Now I just need to close the deal on that salmon permit I've been after. Back to making fun pay for itself in the brush and on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



What are Oregon troll permits going for now? Forty foot and under? I've been watching Dock Street Brokers and PermitMaster but I haven't seen much.

California troll permits are all over the board but some of the shorter permits have been going pretty cheap.

I'm not even thinking about a California crab permit. The guys with small pot limits have been leasing their permits to the bigger boats and the price is jacked up accordingly.


----------



## mesupra

Toasty 16 F out right now, 3 days of no school this past week and over 36" of snow since Tuesday with more coming this week. Banks are getting pretty high.


----------



## sweetjetskier

Here on the CT shoreline the temp is balmy at 18 degrees, then to keep things interesting lets add in some nasty winds. We have been spoiled as the weather had been warmer than average with no plowable snow either until the last couple of weeks.

My view on this cold day:


----------



## RandyMac

HEADS UP! I washed my car, expect a week or ten days of rain.


----------



## Gologit

I'll get my Grundens. And my Charlie Tuna hat. Waders, too. Bring it.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> What are Oregon troll permits going for now? Forty foot and under? I've been watching Dock Street Brokers and PermitMaster but I haven't seen much.
> 
> California troll permits are all over the board but some of the shorter permits have been going pretty cheap.
> 
> I'm not even thinking about a California crab permit. The guys with small pot limits have been leasing their permits to the bigger boats and the price is jacked up accordingly.



It's a crap shoot that swings wild sometimes. A broad safe range is usually between 6000 and 10,000 up to as high as 20+ for some reason. Much cheaper if you know an older salt that can't get out anymore and wants to be able to play now and then. Know anyone selling gurdies, cheap? We're looking for a pair of 2 or 3 spool, don't need the valves or anything, just the spools and mounting frames. Gonna convert them to hand crankers. Any comm squid guys down there? That market is just barely starting to show around here, nothing I would have ever thought about.

Paper for 400 pot crab can go for up to half a million. All the shorties are the same, leased out or just going enough to keep the landing counts. Over the counter bay crab permits though. That's a tough, tight game to play, if your looking at money in crab. It's almost a better deal to buy a boat with permits then sell the boat later, for either salmon or crab.

If you need a boat and have some time, there's a good looking metal V bottom dory in San Diego. Some time and a few bucks that would be a fishing machine. Heck you could almost scrap it and get your money back. If it was closer I know where it would be living out the rest of it's days. A great boat when the surf's up to high to beach launch.

Oh, yea, No sun today but a pleasant day. Warm enough and no dark glasses needed. Just right.



Owl


----------



## AKDoug

-45F where I was yesterday recovering a wrecked car for one of my son's friends. F' that... I headed south as quick as I could back home where it was a balmy -10F.


----------



## Knobby57

North east pa here and it's 17 deg . And we are looking forward to to 6-12 inches of snow tm through Monday . 
Just plowed out a driveway out in the sticks for the 5th time in 3 days and . Some genius decided to put a row of pine trees on the bottom of a huge field for privacy . The driveway is on the inside . All the snow drifts down the field and stops on the driveway . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I miss snow drifts... We don't get the right conditions for good drifts out here, up high in the mountains sure, but down in the valleys, there's just too many trees and the snow is usually to wet.

hovering around 35 ish, and overcast, supposed to rain all week. Feels like it might snow though.


----------



## madhatte

Rain's back. Everything seems normal again.


----------



## northmanlogging

yep 40 and raining... I can feel the moss rehydrating...


----------



## treeslayer2003

53, rain


----------



## RandyMac

good soaker


----------



## KenJax Tree

Enough said


----------



## slowp

We have returned to normal. The forecast for the next few days? Rain.


----------



## RandyMac

We are getting a break today, rain comes back tonight. I have a lagoon report, going to Eureka this morning.


----------



## catbuster

It's bad when not only does it take you ten minutes to start your diesel pickup, but then your 4x4 F350 won't go anywhere because of the snow drifts blocking my access roads. That's been last few weeks in Boston.

On the plus side, it's above freezing and raining now. But the snow and cold should come back soon.


----------



## RandyMac

breeze is picking up, expecting full gale by morning.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> breeze is picking up, expecting full gale by morning.




We're in the Sierras this week so we're missing the coastal deluge but they're calling for heavy rain here tomorrow and the rest of the week.
They need it over here. It's February and the pine needles are crunching underfoot. That ain't good.


----------



## BeatCJ

Looking at the info forecasting magicians publish, 6 - 14 day forecasts, they are calling for most of the country to dry out after this batch of storms get passed, Monday here in the west.


----------



## madhatte

Pretty gross out there today. Lucky for me, I'm working in a stand without too much underbrush, so only the top and bottom of me got very wet.


----------



## windthrown

Its been warm here again. Inversion. Mid 50's today, light rain in the north Oregon Cascades. Crappy to non-existent snow year on Mt Hood and in many other ski resorts in OR and WA state. Mild winter here with only one cold spell into the upper teens. I got a few inches of snow back in November, but that was it.

Heck, my daffodils are popping up and my plum trees are starting to bloom! Spring has sprung!


----------



## windthrown

Now there is supposed to be upward of 7 inches of rain here through Monday. So far every flood prediction (three or four now) has not turned out to happen here this rainy season though. We shall see... I get 80+ inches of wet here a year so I am not worried. Things were pretty dry here until today and rivers were back to running lower than normal. No snowpack to melt and really flood things out.


----------



## slowp

http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/


----------



## RandyMac

noisy here


----------



## SliverPicker

Our normal overnight low temp this time of year averages -2F. For several weeks the overnight lows have been 20-30F. One night was 15, but that was the coldest in about a month. Really strange. Highs have been in the mid 40s to low 50s for weeks. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## slowp

We have not had the smiting here so far. We've only had a half inch of rain in 24ish hours. No wind, just warm temps.

We do have a "Special Weather Statement" in effect because I guess there is no official landslide warning. It is raining at the ski hill and they are open but promoting "Get Rad In Wet Weather Gear". Not going there.


----------



## BeatCJ

SliverPicker said:


> Our normal overnight low temp this time of year averages -2F. For several weeks the overnight lows have been 20-30F. One night was 15, but that was the coldest in about a month. Really strange. Highs have been in the mid 40s to low 50s for weeks. I've never seen anything like it.


We're pretty much the same way, the lows we are reaching are equal to our usual highs for this time of year. It's not unusual to get a week of nice weather, but we have had very little "winter" weather. I've heard a couple of meteorological type guys hint at it, they are saying winter weather may already be over for the west. I think I may till the garden and plant my peas next week. My wife has a greenhouse full of stuff already.


----------



## SliverPicker

Pea planting in early February. Dang!


----------



## BeatCJ

Yeah.
I'm going to be posting in 'The Descriptive Thread' about running the sprinkler in June, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gologit

The Sierras have been warm and dry this winter and that's not a good thing. January was the warmest on record and a new record was set for lack of rainfall for the month.
The winter snow pack is also at an all time low. I thought it was low last year. This year there's even less snow.
There was a drought declared last year, water allotments to farmers were cut back, and there was voluntary water rationing for homeowners. Some of the cities in the valley outlawed yard watering and car washing.
This year will be worse according to the weather people.. If there are no major storms...and a big series of them...in February and March it's going to be very dry this summer.
We're in the midst of moving from the Sierras to the coast. I think we're leaving at a good time.


----------



## slowp

http://skiwhitepass.com/the-mountain/mountain-cam.aspx


----------



## northmanlogging

raining hard enough to feel like I was being soaked with a hose today, pants are hanging to dry... Then the wind picked up a bit and water started running inside my rain coat... chose to forgo the faux filson today...


----------



## RandyMac

two more systems to go, we get a break next week.


----------



## bitzer

Our winter got started early then took a break for a month and its been back on since new years. Pretty typical year here although kind of short on snow.


----------



## 4x4American

Come take some of our snow we've got some to spare. Been warm the past two days, in the 20s. Previously we were subzero at night and around 0-12*F during the day.


----------



## catbuster

Winter storm warning until 0100 Tuesday. 10-24 inches expected, winds 15 mph expected gusts to 40. I'm never going to be able to get back out of Boston. 28, wind chill 17. I was supposed to fly out to Seattle tomorrow, probably not going to happen.


----------



## 2dogs

It's raining. No really it's raining.


----------



## northmanlogging

2dogs said:


> It's raining. No really it's raining.



you don't have to lie to make friends


----------



## slowp

It DIDN'T rain today! Don't move here.


----------



## RandyMac

The last strong front has arrived. I tired of this ****, the incessant howling punctuated by fits of concentrated evil.


----------



## slowp

The deck is wet so the rain returned. No howling here unless the coyotes are feeling frisky.


----------



## RandyMac

The Yurok next door said he was at Requa pumping water out of his boats and saw waterspouts off the mouth. The NWS says there might have been one by Trinidad, their radar peters out around there, so they aren't reliable at our end.


----------



## AKDoug

That sh*t is coming our way up the coast. Temps in the 30's next week which is damned warm in February in this country. That's a 50+degree warm up from last week.


----------



## paccity

light show with some boomers. don't happen here much. the last set should hit mid day tomorrow. thanks MR.


----------



## BeatCJ

We got it too. Moving north, bet slowp is seeing some right about now. Our tough dog crawled right up on the sofa with my wife.


----------



## slowp

I slept through it if we did get thunder. I had the fan in the window. I may have to admit that winter is over and take off the down comforter.

About an inch of rain in the measurer from last night.


----------



## madhatte

Wow, somebody turned on the faucet today! It's really coming down. Forecast calls for it drying out some over the next couple of days but I'm sure not seeing it yet.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Woke up to minus 32f and 25f inside my shack. It's a toasty 60 now inside after getting the stove roaring.
It's great that wood is an inexhaustible resource.
It's supposed to really warm up by weeks end.


----------



## RandyMac

it got noisy after midnight, had gusts near 80, but she moved on.


----------



## BeatCJ

madhatte said:


> Wow, somebody turned on the faucet today! It's really coming down. Forecast calls for it drying out some over the next couple of days but I'm sure not seeing it yet.


Looks like today may be our wettest, calling for almost 3" locally. And my wife has me working in the mud this morning. At least I have tomorrow off, too.


----------



## slowp

I must be in a rain shadow. Nada today, so far, and I'll not complain. Now off to find where the Grapple Cat bedded down in the Pointy Trailer. Benadryl may be needed,
which will then cause coffee to be needed and a day of dependency. 

I did dump a couple packs of old seeds on the old straw bales. Spinach and carrots. My kale survived all winter but the slugs have been chowing down on it. Must find slug bait. Icky critters are those slugs.


----------



## slowp

This is sad.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...33bf0&ch=b4ae2f90-7cc6-11e3-993c-d4ae52733bf0


----------



## 2dogs

Rain gone, extreme draught back. Bright sun today, clothes dried in an hour. Record high temps predicted later in the week.


----------



## DavdH

Same here. Heat wave for the Weekend no rain at least 10 days out.


----------



## madhatte

Sixtyish and dry? In WA, in February? Weird, but I'll take it.


----------



## paccity

frogs , skeeters and bats are out in force. pretty mild.


----------



## slowp

Skunks are out and about. Yuckers.


----------



## SliverPicker

Raccoons and skunks are out. We have had 6 solid weeks of spring time temps. We have been running high temps between 15 and 30 degrees above average. The weather is just like mid April not February. I ran loader all day yesterday with the door pinned open and no jacket on. When we drove out of the landing at 5pm yesterday the mud was 5 inches deep. No trucking after 9am. It might be hard to get out of the woods in the crummy if this keeps up. 

Oh yeah, did I mention that this was at 9950 feet elevation? 

The weather has gone beyond strange and right into something directly out of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## BeatCJ

Sounds like no snowfall there, either. Even as warm as it was last year, I noticed some snow just outside of Denver when I was there.


----------



## slowp

Oh my! A do nothing morning of lounging in the sun. The sun is now high enough to clear the trees at 9:00. 57 right now in the shade, too hot for brown dog on the porch in the sun.


----------



## KenJax Tree

The sun is out and the sky is blue but its 9° and the windchill is -15°


----------



## BeatCJ

That's what a nice day in February is SUPPOSED to be like. It feels like a nice spring day right now. Sky is clear, it's warm out, no wind.


----------



## madhatte

Best weather for cruising timber, I tell you. 60F, dry, no bugs or brush? I'll take it.


----------



## 2dogs

Bright sun, exceptional drought. The plum trees are blossoming.


----------



## northmanlogging

froze last two days, could see Mt. Baker and Mt. Rainier at almost the same time today, within a few feet anyway... For those not from around here that is nearly impossible... between the clouds, mountains, trees and fog you lucky to see one let alone both, and both at the same time requires the planets to be in alignment, three toes to be crossed, and a sloth to be driving. Or you could be somewhere near Marysville on the odd clear day...


----------



## BeatCJ

Yup, we've had several three mountain days lately down here. ( Hood, Adams and St. Helens)


----------



## northmanlogging

from a mountain or hill you can see the Olympics when its clear too...


----------



## 2dogs

Spent all of Monday in a bathing suit and Crocs. We are gonna be hurtin this summer.


----------



## madhatte

While the current forecast shows no chance of precip for at least a week, it's not too late for a rainy June. We get those often.


----------



## M.R.

Yup! Our early June rains here are going to
be a make or break things for this summer.
First Tick found Fri 13th a most 2 months
early & the Yellow Jackets a bit active today.


----------



## bitzer

11 below temp tonight with 30 below wind chill at sunrise. Oughta be some fun cuttin tomorrow!


----------



## 1270d

-25 and windy for morning. Had a frozen pipe today at home. I've a good wife, as it was thawed when I got home.


----------



## bitzer

You dam yoopers are always tryin to out-do us cheeseheads, what with yer double logs loads and extra cold temps! Whats the temp in the cab of yer processor guna be when you get there in the morn? Hmmm?


----------



## RandyMac

It was grey here, the kind of grey where there is no horizon seaward. The Pacific has that color that says "If I get you, you will die"


----------



## Gypo Logger

The snow is melting off the roof and I have to plug in the outdoor freezer and the skidder started with just 3 shots of ether and the poop castle in the outhouse is receding. Saw flies buzzing around in the sun today.
All good signs of spring I guess.
John


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> You dam yoopers are always tryin to out-do us cheeseheads, what with yer double logs loads and extra cold temps! Whats the temp in the cab of yer processor guna be when you get there in the morn? Hmmm?



I find myself short of cheesehead insults right now, but I'll trade temps if you want? And timber by the looks of it. On the other hand I'll be out of the wind today, and our saw hand will be at home around his wood stove. This processor doesn't warm the cab that well, probably 40 in the cab when I get there.

Stay warm bitz, took me two tanks in the 385 to warm my fingers on the coldest day I sawed. -34 and breezy.


----------



## derwoodii

been a great summer so far well least for me in my part of OZ no blistering days just the more bearable mid 30 C ies that's about your 90F a tad humid so plenty of rain & paddock grass still green, no storms let we ignore the one that smashed my local hood http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...ington-peninsula/story-fngnvli9-1227178235106 it was a micro burst tornado like 5 by 1 clicks smashed hundreds of trees. Still last summer we suffered heatwave after heatwave so very happy the rest of OZ well i wouldn't know see free cyclones are off the north coasts about to land tonite but that predictable each year. 

http://www.bom.gov.au/


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

This morning it is 18, tonight -1. In the southland, that is cold. Yeah, yeah I know -- its plenty colder other places, but...that's why I live here


----------



## 1270d

Cold, not Canadian cold but chilly none the less.


----------



## ft. churchill

Terrible drought here. The mountains only got 2% of the normal precipitation for the month of January. This is going to be the fourth bad year in a row.


----------



## BeatCJ

1270d said:


> -25 and windy for morning. Had a frozen pipe today at home. I've a good wife, as it was thawed when I got home.


Holy Cats! She's a keeper. In 35 years of cohabitation , I've NEVER had a spouse thaw a pipe. Had several frozen ones where I wasn't able to drop everything and fix it, usually caught holy hell because of it. Even when it wasn't my fault.


----------



## Gypo Logger

It's hovering around 38f here and flies are buzzing around in the sun.
John


----------



## 1270d

Hit -31 at daylight this morning. Supposed to be colder tonight.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Haven't seen a cloud in days. I have a racoon tan from my dark glasses. All windows open and a nice breeze coming in didn't even close them last night. The mole people are shriveling. I'll still take it over the normal 30 - 34 degrees and rain though. I feel for you guys farther east.

If we don't hit a major long term rain belt, come summer we're gonna burn. In a big nasty way.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac

A sunny 57 today.


----------



## SliverPicker

11 degrees at 5am. 50 degrees and sun sun sun at 2pm. Supposedly there's a foot of snow coming in the next three days. At 8800 there is only 18" on the ground right now. Weird. It should be around 4 1/2 feet.

If is was -31 in the U.P this morning The Lake must be pretty well frozen over. I wish I was there!

Gonna try to finish up the last truck load of the season tomorrow then call the lowboy.


----------



## dhskier2

madhatte said:


> While the current forecast shows no chance of precip for at least a week, it's not too late for a rainy June. We get those often.



I just asked one of the fire guys around these parts how he felt about the upcoming season. His reply, "I don't know, ask me in June."

High basin snowpack has been trending average, but the snow line is awfullying high. A lot of the loggers are down right now. Breakup conditions in Feb is a bummer.


----------



## slowp

I drove over to Yakima on a mission to bring home a mutt yesterday. I hadn't been on the pass since skiing there in January. There were very few cars at the ski area, which was open. The snow berm from plowing was mostly gone. The woods are bare of snow along the highway until the 4500' level. I did bring home a mutt.

We had an el nino winter in 1980-81. Then it was a wet summer so fires weren't much of a problem.


----------



## crosscut logging

20 below this morning. Yesterday was 38 below with wind chill working in the u.p. Very cold day to b a sawyer!


----------



## RandyMac

Off-shore flow, sunny and windy, 58 degrees


----------



## BeatCJ

slowp said:


> We had an el nino winter in 1980-81. Then it was a wet summer so fires weren't much of a problem.


All of teh discussion I read says we aren't in an El Nino. But if you look at the sea surface temperatures, it's above average. I think it's a splitting hairs kind of thing. I see the Climate Prediction Center has issued a new drought forecast http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/sdo_summary.html
Basically, the entire west is looking at developing or worsening drought, with the exception of Wyoming, Montana and much of Idaho. Even calling for developing drought west of the Cascades. Get ready to start working Hoot Owl shifts in June...

Gray day here today, but not too bad. Good day to build fence, need to get some more area fenced to get the wife's cute goats out running around. And hopefully, get rid of a briar patch.


----------



## 1270d

crosscut logging said:


> 20 below this morning. Yesterday was 38 below with wind chill working in the u.p. Very cold day to b a sawyer!



Where abouts are you working Crosscut? Im working in the central/western UP


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> I drove over to Yakima on a mission to bring home a mutt yesterday. I hadn't been on the pass since skiing there in January. There were very few cars at the ski area, which was open. The snow berm from plowing was mostly gone. The woods are bare of snow along the highway until the 4500' level. I did bring home a mutt.
> 
> We had an el nino winter in 1980-81. Then it was a wet summer so fires weren't much of a problem.



This mutt have a name, and maybe some pictures?

And how is TUD taking it?


----------



## slowp

The mutt is smaller than planned but I liked her cheery attitude. Her name is Joonie. She is 8 months old. She's a mongrel--think small lab mix with curly tail. She retrieves. I found out today she points. I suspect there's some spaniel in her. She also had never been off a leash or out of a fenced yard until this evening. I turned her loose at a house that sits in the middle of nowhere. She ran at full speed out into the woods, came back, made a couple laps around the house, took off to the bottom of the hill, ran back up and around the house, and finally came back to me. That's going to take some work. She might have made a good little hunting dog, or not. 

The Used Dog and she finally played hard together at the same house. They have soft carpet so I guess both dogs liked rolling around on it. Just before coming into the house, Joonie decided to tangle with the Grapple Cat, who is not a cat to fool with. As the hissing and spitting began, The Used Dog came over and was going to go after the cat from the other side. I jerked Joonie away and Grapple escaped. 

The slightly used dog is making me walk and walk fast. That is a reason to get a younger dog. TUD cannot go anymore.


----------



## 2dogs

Cute dog! Tell her "Voof" for me.


----------



## 2dogs

BeatCJ said:


> All of teh discussion I read says we aren't in an El Nino. But if you look at the sea surface temperatures, it's above average. I think it's a splitting hairs kind of thing. I see the Climate Prediction Center has issued a new drought forecast http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/sdo_summary.html
> Basically, the entire west is looking at developing or worsening drought, with the exception of Wyoming, Montana and much of Idaho. Even calling for developing drought west of the Cascades. Get ready to start working Hoot Owl shifts in June...
> 
> Gray day here today, but not too bad. Good day to build fence, need to get some more area fenced to get the wife's cute goats out running around. And hopefully, get rid of a briar patch.


This climate change stuff sucks! Check out the Cal Fire vid.
http://wildfiretoday.com/page/3/


----------



## BeatCJ

I think you meant this video?

http://wildfiretoday.com/2015/02/14/cal-fires-fire-season-review-and-outlook/


----------



## Gologit

Sunny and 60 on the coast today. Light winds. No rain in the immediate forecast but this area is at over 90% of average rainfall. So far so good.
It's nice to walk in the woods and not hear pine needles crunching underfoot.


----------



## slowp

ICK ICK ICK!

Tick tick tick...

I went on one of my favorite walks. I can step out the back door, walk up a road then it turns into a path through reprod on a ridge top, then it connects with roads that are gated and on private land--no traffic till I hit the county road. 

There are ticks! Lots of them. I was brushing them off my arms and legs. I got a bite in my side and pulled it right off but now have major welts--it looks like the tick stealthily chewed a while. I get major welts from them. Found one on my neck--just crawling. Just got out of the shower. I brushed off the pup, but will have to check her again. I haven't seen ticks like this since leaving Wisconsin. 

I HATE TICKS!!!


----------



## crosscut logging

1270d said:


> Where abouts are you working Crosscut? Im working in the central/western UP


Down by iron river off Ottawa lake road


----------



## RandyMac

fairweather gale


----------



## treeslayer2003

crap, slushy crap. that about sums it up.


----------



## slowp

Looks like the snow level will be coming down midweek. I'm seeing 3000 feet in the forecast for South Warshington Cascades. That's a good thing.


----------



## northmanlogging

Nice thick layer of frost this morning.


----------



## BeatCJ

Clear blue, but the coldest morning in weeks, maybe the whole month. Calling for east winds to develop this afternoon. I'll have to close up the greenhouse when I get home from work.


----------



## RandyMac

nice today, I'm rebuilding a carb in my front yard


----------



## madhatte

It was a bit colder than I expected this morning at 33F. Frost on the windshield. Forecast calls for a couple of days over the weekend to be maybe rain a bit, but this persistent ridge looks like it's gonna hold on for at least another week or so. However, it's still not too late for a wet June.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> It was a bit colder than I expected this morning at 33F. Frost on the windshield. Forecast calls for a couple of days over the weekend to be maybe rain a bit, but this persistent ridge looks like it's gonna hold on for at least another week or so. However, it's still not too late for a wet June.



Cliff Mass says it is shifting and there is a little bit of hope.
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/


----------



## 1270d

-30 at my place this am. Coworker about a mile away was at -38. Brisk.


----------



## SliverPicker

Frost on the pumpkin, eh 1270?


----------



## madhatte

71F temperature between here and the Great Lakes region? That's pretty nuts.


----------



## 1270d

SliverPicker said:


> Frost on the pumpkin, eh 1270?



Yes it was chilly. Machines were a bit unwilling to start, but we convinced them. If it keeps up I might have to dust off the long johns.


----------



## 1270d

Beautiful morning ,turned into a nice sunny day. -22 f.


----------



## bitzer

Still staying that cold up there huh? 3 degees right now. Talkin 50 next week. I was lookin at break up jobs yesterday while the skidder tire was gettin fixed.


----------



## 1270d

Today was 32. Same over on the higher temps for next week. Some road restrictions going on Tuesday. 

We can work the job we are on till the road gets muddy since its on a class A. Then on to another highway job. Looks like No vacation this year.


----------



## 2dogs

Bathing suit and Crocs again today. Bright warm sun and exceptional drought.

I put on a t-shirt when I went to the store.


----------



## slowp

In the mid 60s here. I might have to mow the grass.


----------



## northmanlogging

thought on getting the motor sickle out of the shed... But I'm to feckin tired... Finally freezing in the morning now though, now that spring is officially like 3 weeks away.


----------



## sgrizz

Well its 8 degrees here outside of Philadelphia pa. and got a fresh 8 inches of snow on Thursday. 40s and 50s by the end of next week.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Good Lord. Everything's off kilter. It's right now 73, not a cloud to be found, not a whisper of a breeze. What the heck is happening with all this? This morning it was 21. Feels like it should be time to put in the garden, I think I'll wait until the normal planting of between Mothers and Memorial days time frame. Just have to pass the time on the ocean I spose. I don't remember having all the fishable days like we've had this winter, tomorrow is a load of fresh new surf splashers. The firewood orders are starting to roll in, two months early, I don't even have the first selfloader dropped in the yard yet. The neighbor even put his pump in the crick this morning.

The mole people are starting to emerge and mingle with the world again. What is this world coming too?



Owl


----------



## U2bwolfb4

sunny an 65 here today in ol MO.. finally, motorcycles rumbling by, robin's everywhere,, oh yeah, some new firewood order's from canoe rental's. forecast is for low 70's an high 60's next 12 to 14 day's, sunny, sunny,, asked my rental guy, why so early,, kayaker's, he said, me, no problem, see ya soon..


----------



## Gologit

It's about the same here on the coast. Unseasonably warm and dry. The trollers are starting to get ready.

We were over to the Sierra the last couple of days. That place is getting scary. The drought, now in it's fifth year, continues. The snow pack measures out at 16% of normal for average moisture content. There won't be enough runoff from snow melt this year to even notice.

Fire season will start early. A friend of mine supplies equipment...dozers, lowbeds, and water tenders...for fires. He's putting on twice as many water tenders because they'll have to travel so far for water. All the normal watering holes, usually full this time of year, look like little mud puddles.

I think maybe I picked a good time to move to the coast.


----------



## BeatCJ

It's kind of strange, but they aren't calling for an early start to Fire Season here. Yet. We still have the ability for spring rain to dramatically alter that, so I almost understand it. In the Monthly Outlooks Video CPC Monthly and Seasonal Fire Weather Outlook Video Saltenberger is starting to hedge. He says while we may not have large and costly fires, we may see more human caused starts, and warns that prescribed burning may need to pay particular attention to fire behavior forecasts, especially the wind. The National print version doesn't even say that, they just say they expect a normal progression to fire season. And as I listen to teh radio, one of my neighbor agencies is having what sounds like an early summer grass fire... KOIN 6 News story


----------



## catbuster

63 at midnight where I'm at now. It's dry as a bone here in Red Bluff. I would not want to fight a fire here this year. 

Meanwhile, at home base in PA it's 33 and we'll have to plow snow and rework access roads because some areas will be washed out. Geez.


----------



## BeatCJ

Well, seems like the rain has mostly played out, but the wind has started picking up. Listening to reports of trees down all over the county. Bet the power crews are going to earn their pay this afternoon!


----------



## chucker

"tell us about your weather" WELL, you see it's like this ! today is one of them day's that you wish would never end as everything went perfect as could be ... the temps was t shirt warm(on the verge of being hot) if it had not been for the sw breeze about 8ish mph .... dry as a popcorn fart in a desert drought ! the sun was shining so bright with no clouds in the sky , "WELL, you see it's like this" GREAT DAY TODAY! THANK YOU DEAR LORD FOR YOUR WONDERS......


----------



## chucker

today was the flip side of what we had when it was good.... tomorrow ?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

40s today. Rained this morning, then got sunny, then rain, then sunny, then cloudy, then sunny, then cloudy, then windy, then sunny, then cloudy again.

The .gov called for wind warnings and fire watch because everything is "dry". Since when does dry mean soggy and muddy or frozen with snow and ice?

Mother Nature must be on her "cycle" ahahaha.


----------



## chucker

sounds like a very average day in the great outdoors of the wet coast!! gotta love the liquid sunshine.


----------



## chucker

lol and we freeze dry around here.


----------



## 2dogs

81 degrees today. The air was clear and it was a burn day even.


----------



## catbuster

30/high 36. It's the end of March. I'm ready for winter to be over so I don't have to ice skate my dozers and excavators everywhere


----------



## Paragon Builder

40 and raining. Snow is starting to disappear.


----------



## KenJax Tree

21° and snow


----------



## derwoodii

Melbourne OZ its been a good week for working average 70f or 21 c thou today a cold snap 17C blowie and passing showers clearing up for next week predicted highs 29 c mid 80ies. Autumn down under theses parts always nice before winter sets in and the wood pile needs just a few rows higher and I'm good 

http://www.bom.gov.au/vic/forecasts/melbourne.shtml


----------



## 1270d

-10 f this morning. At least the sun is out.


----------



## Paragon Builder

36 degrees and snowing again.


----------



## slowp

Half inch of rain overnight. Normal weather is back. I think.


----------



## chucker

sunny &19* this crisp morning.. forecast is another warm up through the week ? hope the lakes thaw/melt before fishing opener! high today is/might be 45*..........


----------



## U2bwolfb4

well it's 33 degrees an snowing again, wed. was 77 huh. thought this spring,, all I can say is groundhog's beware,, I'am calling u out.


----------



## 2dogs

Low 80s, just mowed the lawn and then laid out in the sun. Too hot, had to come inside. Exceptional drought.


----------



## northmanlogging

4-2-15 and just now seeing snow on Mt Pilchuck, been cool in the mornings with lots of rain, clears up a little in the evening, then rains somemore, good news is all that rain down here is snow up there.


----------



## BeatCJ

Watching the weather this morning, I kind of get the impression we have just less than another week of rain, then they'll turn off the spigot. I need the car this afternoon, so I drove the wife to work. 35 degrees when we started out. Just driving one of the work rigs, I think I saw snow mixed in the stuff on the windshield. Last I saw it, Mt. St. Helens had a pretty coat of white.


----------



## northmanlogging

Clear and frosty this morning... Snow level is at November levels? First time I've seen frost here since December.


----------



## Gologit

It's raining here on the coast, fourty-five degrees and small craft warnings. Perfect day to stay inside with a good book.


----------



## 2dogs

Bright sun, exceptional drought, water use restrictions starting back up again. It is the end of the lawn for most of California. Water will be very expensive this year.


----------



## _RJ_

Eastern Oregon this morning.


----------



## chucker

yesterday afternoon with a full belly of fat and a need to work it off! warm sun @ 48*



with no wind in april? now waking to this is not really a shock.


----------



## atpchas

We're thankful for the 1-1.5" we got here in Napa in the last 24 hours. 
The link below shows some satellite photos of the snow pack, or lack thereof, in the Sierras. 
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85632


----------



## DavdH

A nice little rain in Mendocino Co., 1.5" since Sat. back to the woods tomorrow, the season is upon us, got 1 extra spotted owl showed up so one job is off until the state decides what to do.
Drove thru the mtns. to 8000' on a road that should be under 10' of snow right now, and there was 4" of fresh snow in the shady areas. No water in them hills this year could see water in one of the lakes but it was maybe 10% full. Most of the water truck holes wouldn't fill a back pack pump and it is barely spring.


----------



## Gologit

We got almost 2 inches at Humboldt Bay. 
My former neighbor in the Sierras called...they got enough rain to ease the fire danger a little but not enough to have any effect on the drought.


----------



## BeatCJ

Gologit said:


> We got almost 2 inches at Humboldt Bay.
> My former neighbor in the Sierras called...they got enough rain to ease the fire danger a little but not enough to have any effect on the drought.


Sometimes I think that's worse. It's amazing how quickly forget about fire safety. An hour of rain is pretty much erased by an hour of drying.


----------



## 2dogs

We just had a massive California storm system roll through it rained for three days! the total? 1.3"!!! My lawns will be green for another week.

Water rationing begins in a couple of weeks so the "normal" price increases start in another week. We are required to reduce consumption but because we will, the water department will have to increase prices to make up for the lack of consumption. The sewer plant in turn will not have enough water in the form of household sewage so they will have to raise their rates too. The city hires two "water cops" to enforce the new regulations (same as last year) so we will receive a "temporary" rate increase to pay their salaries. I expect that once again the cops will be relatives and friends of the city council members. The fine for over watering your lawn is $500.00.


----------



## SliverPicker

Are you "allowed" to wash cars and driveways?


----------



## SliverPicker

It was 52 two hours ago. Now its 30 and snowing sideways. No accumulation predicted.


----------



## jwilly

32 and sleet and snow.


----------



## SliverPicker

I tried to burn brush on my current job on Tuesday. I was shut down due to 55mph gusts and a Red Flag Warning. Today is Thursday of the same week winds are 30 mph gusts ?, there is a winter storm warning in effect and there is an Avalanche Bulletin posted. What a difference two days can make. I love it!


----------



## BeatCJ

SliverPicker said:


> What a difference two days can make. I love it!


 Yup. Tuesday morning, driving home from work rain and snow on my windshield at 500 feet elevation, temp right now is 73, perfect blue clear skies.


----------



## Whitespider

Weather??
Holy owl crap... I wish I had time to tell y'all about our weather.
You don't know weather until you've lived here for a year.
When I get back I'll start a new thread... you won't believe‼

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## SliverPicker

That's not fair. You can actually read! Us knuckledraggers don't even know what we are missing.


----------



## DavdH

.5" rain last night, 5x the forecast amount, looks like it hit the SF bay area down to Monterey with 1" +.


----------



## Whitespider

SliverPicker said:


> *Us knuckledraggers don't even know what we are missing.*


Yeah... I know... but I've turned over a new leaf.
Whatever it was that set me off... I can't even remember now.
A mood I guess...
Sucks to be human sometimes.
*


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> Sucks to be human sometimes.
> *


Hah! It's better than any other choice. If you were a banana slug, you would always be worried about some snot nosed kid with a salt shaker...


----------



## 2dogs

It was 88 degrees here today. I didn't sling the rh but it was very humid this morning.


----------



## slowp

Here's how it works. California has a drought, so they're special. Their governor gets lots of attention. As California goes so must we. Now our governor is warning of drought, even though all the reservoirs are full and we wetsiders got a normal amount of rain. Probably some Californians moved here and missed having a drought.


----------



## slowp

http://nwpr.org/post/here-are-some-unexpected-ways-save-water-home


----------



## Samlock

It's OK.


----------



## BeatCJ

slowp said:


> <snip> As California goes so must we. Now our governor is warning of drought, even though all the reservoirs are full and we wetsiders got a normal amount of rain.<snip>


Well, not really. Departure from Normal Map.







Drought Monitor


----------



## Whitespider

I recently read something about the western drought... can't remember where though 

Anyway... according to the author... the drought ain't "abnormal", the last 150 years or so have been the real anomaly.
(shrug)
*


----------



## slowp

Samlock said:


> It's OK.



A bit better than OK here, except I have the wood stove going. I like to sleep in a cold house so have to warm it up in the morning. Yesterday was warm enough to make The Used Dog want to come into the cool house. Today looks to be the same.


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> I recently read something about the western drought... can't remember where though
> 
> Anyway... according to the author... the drought ain't "abnormal", the last 150 years or so have been the real anomaly.
> (shrug)
> *


I find that a little tough to believe, looking at the way the plants that are native to the area are stressed by the current drought. I doubt you would get the large Western Red Cedars, the large alders and Big Leaf Maple like we have around here with this regime. On the west side of the Cascades, we haven't really been in a long term drought. Just California. Now it looks like we are heading toward an El Nino winter, so there may be drought relief for them in sight over the winter. Too late for this summer, though. El Nino has a much more significant effect over the winter, and tends to move our Pacific storm track south. So, MY prediction for this winter in California, landslides galore, enough rain to see improvement in lake levels, but still below average snowpack. Remember, you saw it here first...

I enjoy it this time of year, cool nights, a fire of little splits in the morning to take the chill off. Running the sprinkler on the garden today, looks like a soaking rain Tuesday, possible lightning and thunder. We got starts out, had hail that beat everything to rat$### a couple of days later. Glad we don't get the big stuff, this was only about 1/2" diameter.


----------



## Whitespider

BeatCJ said:


> *I find that a little tough to believe, looking at the way the plants that are native to the area are stressed by the current drought.*


Hey, I'm only passin' on what I've read.
But ya' can't discount that the flora you're speakin' of has had a century and a half to acclimate to the anomaly... right??
*


----------



## northmanlogging

Check yer sources mang.

its wet out here and has been for some time. Take a trip off the beaten path and s not difficult to find trees in the 12' diameter range.

Self loader jockey was telling me he loaded a 6'4" maple on friday 27' long.

There are trees in some parks around here you could have a family reunion on the stumps and not feel uncomfortably close to aunt mildred.


----------



## slowp

The flora he is "speakin'" of has had more than a century and a half.


northmanlogging said:


> Check yer sources mang.
> 
> its wet out here and has been for some time. Take a trip off the beaten path and s not difficult to find trees in the 12' diameter range.
> 
> Self loader jockey was telling me he loaded a 6'4" maple on friday 27' long.
> 
> There are trees in some parks around here you could have a family reunion on the stumps and not feel uncomfortably close to aunt mildred.



Not to mention have dancing on some of the stumps. Every once in a while a new dance floor is made when one of the punkins has to come down in a campground near here.
Also there's the redwoods where Randy and Gologit live. Those have been around for a little bit. 

We have a cheery sight down the road. Folks have bought 10 and 20 acre scotch broom patches and instead of dozing it up even more, have been dealing with the weeds and planting cedar and Doug-fir back before building their houses. My friends have even planted alder because their soil needed help and they figured that was cheaper than dealing with fertilizer on their DF. Their DF seedlings were a little on the yellowish side.


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> Hey, I'm only passin' on what I've read.
> But ya' can't discount that the flora you're speakin' of has had a century and a half to acclimate to the anomaly... right??
> *


Right. I wasn't disagreeing with you, but the author of your source. I suspect species as a whole, don't so much acclimate as much as the entire habitat would change. Only my opinion, but I did relatively well in a variety of subjects throughout school. Could have done really well had I chosen to work at it.



slowp said:


> We have a cheery sight down the road. Folks have bought 10 and 20 acre scotch broom patches and instead of dozing it up even more, have been dealing with the weeds and planting cedar and Doug-fir back before building their houses. My friends have even planted alder because their soil needed help and they figured that was cheaper than dealing with fertilizer on their DF. Their DF seedlings were a little on the yellowish side.


I hate that stuff almost as much as knapweed. It's taken me 4 years to eradicate it on my place, the two places to the south of me are covered. I was out looking at my orchard trees the other day, their fields are bright yellow. If I wasn't so far behind on my own projects I'd call them and offer to go slash it. I should call them and volunteer the 18 year old...


----------



## Whitespider

BeatCJ said:


> *I wasn't disagreeing with you, but the author of your source.*


Found it... but it mostly refers to California.

_“The past 150 years have been wetter than the past 2,000 years,” Ingram said. “And this is when our water development, population growth and agricultural industry were established.
...the current drought appears to be well within normal fluctuations in the state's climate, according to research by Ingram and other paleoclimatologists.”_

http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=13274

*


----------



## BeatCJ

Thanks, I'll have to read that at work this evening, if I get time.


----------



## slowp

It is raining.


----------



## 2dogs

Had a delivery to do for the Scouts today. We picked up the boxes in Santa Clara and ran the AC till Big Sur at 12:30. By 4pm it was foggy and 46 degrees and I had the heater on. Got home at 7pm. Oh and we ate at In-n-Out for lunch.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Beatiful day today here. Hit 62*. Hope it's not a hot summer... 2 years ago we had a stretch in July that was in the 80s. Wasn't too fun!


----------



## Whitespider

slowp said:


> *It is raining.*


Here also, this morning... and I have to drive to Missouri today.
*


----------



## northmanlogging

Whitespider said:


> Here also, this morning... and I have to drive to Missouri today.
> *


ick don't know which is worse Missouri or Iowa...

Wait no Nebraska for the loose


----------



## Gologit

Nothing to worry about, folks. Nothing at all.

http://www.times-standard.com/gener...tions-off-coast-no-risk-for-coastal-residents


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Nothing to worry about, folks. Nothing at all.



Nope. I'm sure the Juan de Fuca plate will stay locked in place and we won't have the 8.something quake that we are warned about. Tick tick tick. Don't move here.


----------



## catbuster

Nice day today. The rest of the week is forecasted to be hot and rainy. I just love sliding around in the hoe in the rain on slop sweating my balls off in a rain jacket with that humidity... Or not. Until I remember I have air conditioning.


----------



## 2dogs

The LA Times did an editorial (I think from last Sunday) talking about how people, lots of people, may need to move out of California so less water is consumed. They will of course need to move where there is water. Anyone know of a place that has water?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I was sweating pretty good today, was in the 60s. Too darn hot!

Misqitoes are out pretty hard too. Oh I just love dirt, sweat, bugs, grease, sawdust, diesel.

Least when it's cold the bugs are dead and I can work without a river of sweat running down my back and into my pants. Perfect temp is about 40-50*


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> The LA Times did an editorial (I think from last Sunday) talking about how people, lots of people, may need to move out of California so less water is consumed. They will of course need to move where there is water. Anyone know of a place that has water?



I know of a place but every time I mention it some lady in Warshington gets grumpy and threatens to quit baking pies and cookies and sics her dog on me.
It rained pretty good in Texas last week while we we there. Rained in New Mexico and Arizona, too. Matter of fact there was snow on the ground at Flagstaff when we came through.
Lots of empty space for new people. Lots.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> The LA Times did an editorial (I think from last Sunday) talking about how people, lots of people, may need to move out of California so less water is consumed. They will of course need to move where there is water. Anyone know of a place that has water?



The Great Lakes region has lots of water and lots of woodsy land. 

Don't you know that we're in a drought too? In fact we only got a half inch of rain yesterday and the sun is trying to burn through the fog this morning. Of course, if a rich Colifonian offered me a gigantic price, I'd sell and move to Iowa. Or not.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> The Great Lakes region has lots of water and lots of woodsy land.
> 
> Don't you know that we're in a drought too? In fact we only got a half inch of rain yesterday and the sun is trying to burn through the fog this morning. Of course, if a rich Colifonian offered me a gigantic price, I'd sell and move to Iowa. Or not.



People actually move _to_ Iowa? Voluntarily?


----------



## 2dogs

My ex is in Colorado right now and she said it was raining hard. She had to buy a umbrella.


----------



## slowp

Typical. From a write up about catching a family scratching their name in a bridge railing.

_In the caption, Nelson described how he asked the “boy on the left are you seriously going to carve your name in that rail... Yup.” Nelson wrote that he asked the father if he knew he was allowing his “kids [to] deface federal public land.” According to Nelson, the daughter in the group replied, “Umm, we can do what we or I want.”

Nelson then asked the dad to “give me your license plate number so I can carve my name in the hood of your car,” and the father told Nelson to go ahead because it was a rental car. The trio told Nelson that they were from California._

“Then I stated - you need to go back to California, Oregonians take huge pride in our land in our public land parks and you are not welcome SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> People actually move _to_ Iowa? Voluntarily?



You do have a point. Too many pigs are raised there. Nah, I could move back to my growing up area of Warshington. Colyfonians would not like it there, but I'd be OK.


----------



## BeatCJ

slowp said:


> You do have a point. Too many pigs are raised there. Nah, I could move back to my growing up area of Warshington. Colyfonians would not like it there, but I'd be OK.


Hey! What's wrong with pigs? Tasty, tasty animals.


----------



## Whitespider

Gologit said:


> *People actually move to Iowa? Voluntarily?*


Heck yeah...

Iowa believes in freedom of choice; you can still buy ethanol-free gasoline (often in several grades) at nearly every pump in Iowa... we figured out a long time ago it was better to sell it to your state than use that crap ourselves.
Iowa believes in the right of self protection; there ain't no such thing as a "Concealed Carry Weapons Permit" in Iowa, we have a "Permit to Carry Weapons"... meaning any legal-to-own weapon may be carried, _openly_ or concealed, anywhere in the state except where _Federal_ Law forbids (i.e., schools and _Federal_ courthouses). I can walk, _openly_ armed-to-the-teeth, right down Main Street and through the city park.
Iowa is safe; Iowa is considered to be the safest state in the U.S. to live.
Iowa has bacon... lots and lots of bacon; real men eat lots of bacon.
Iowa has corn-fed beef... lots and lots of corn-fed beef; real men eat lots of steak.
Do you like motorcycles?? Only two other states have a higher motorcycle ownership rate; which brings us back to freedom of choice... ain't no helmet law in Iowa.
Iowa has the highest literacy rate in the nation; over 99% of Iowans can read.
The ice cream capital of the world is located in Iowa... need I say more??
Iowa has golf... lots and lots of golf; there are more golf courses per capita than any other state (I don't golf).
You can get rich in Iowa; CNNMoney.com has listed Ames, Iowa as the 9th best place to live (one option for gettin' rich is selling ethanol to the west coast states... they buy massive quantities).
Iowa is friendly, Iowa doesn't judge or "look down" on anyone; we even host a convention for the American Hobo every year.
Hey, c'mon, the "Duke" was born in Iowa.


----------



## northmanlogging

Golf is for sissys,

What the point of ridding motorcycles on straight roads?

Literacy really? um...

The duke left town and isn't coming back, besides Clint Eastwood is from Oregon-Warshington. And he don't walk funny.

We can carry openly here too... its just rude, so we carry concealed

And its easy to feel rich when your neighbors are dirt farmers.

Cows are not meant to eat corn, and grass fed is way tastier

We got fresh from the butcher bacon here that trumps yer cafo bacon all day everyday

As far as not judging people... please see an earlier post

DON'T MOVE HERE


----------



## Whitespider

northmanlogging said:


> *What the point of ridding motorcycles on straight roads?*


*L-O-L*
Iowa is home to the most crooked road in the _world_... Snake Alley in Burlington 
*


----------



## slowp

Grass fed is wayyyyy better tasting than corn fed. Try it some time.

If Iowa is so safe, why the need to carry a gun everywhere? I mean, we go into the wilderness sans guns where there's bears and a few wolves and rabid salamanders. I can even safely walk from my woodpile to the house without a gun, which I believe I've read where you can't. 

Even our tiny little not a town burg has ethanol free gas.

So, are you rich yet? Is that the most important thing in life? Live in a flat, boring place and be rich? 

Iowa friendly? Not from what I've seen from the residents on the internet. In fact, I think they need to see a doctor.

Golf is boring.

Flat is boring.

John Wayne is not a hero. He simply played at being a hero in the movies. Look it up. 

Therefore...well, stay there. Don't move here. Spread the word that Warshington is a very unfriendly place to live. Please.


----------



## KenJax Tree

No water is leaving the Great Lakes region and if any does go its coming from the Detroit River....good luck with that.


----------



## Whitespider

slowp said:


> *If Iowa is so safe, why the need to carry a gun everywhere?*


*L-O-L*
I believe the trees are blocking your view of the forest...
Did you consider that may very well be why it's so safe??
*


----------



## Gologit

KenJax Tree said:


> No water is leaving the Great Lakes region and if any does go its coming from the Detroit River....good luck with that.


 The Detroit River...is that the one that catches on fire every so often?


----------



## Whitespider

Gologit said:


> *The Detroit River...is that the one that catches on fire every so often?*


Nope... you're thinkin' of the Cuyahoga River in Ohio.
*


----------



## slowp

Why the Detroit River?


----------



## 1270d




----------



## SliverPicker

Well. This morning I woke up to 6 full inches. Of snow.

Who needs it?


----------



## BeatCJ

Probably everybody west of you...




Copied from the NWCC website: Monthly Seasonal Outlook Bullet Points


----------



## SliverPicker

Wow. I guess so! 

It has done nothing but rain/ snow here for the past 4 weeks.


----------



## BeatCJ

We have gone back closer to a more usual spring, but it's too far to go. 
Western U.S. rainfall percentage of average


----------



## treeslayer2003

90 here, an inch of snow would be fine today lol.


----------



## _RJ_

Can't it be 65-70 and rain here? Calling for rain all week but the wind is cool. We need it though.


----------



## slowp

I think about a half inch of rain so far. The little dog is drying out in front of the wood stove.


----------



## 2dogs

Warm bright sun but very windy. Several grass fires driven by the wind in the last few days.


----------



## SliverPicker

62º and grease up to and beyond my elbows. It don't get no better!


----------



## treeslayer2003

SliverPicker said:


> 62º and grease up to and beyond my elbows. It don't get no better!


i bet 10 bucks you smell of gear oil lol.


----------



## SliverPicker

You called it. Stinky sulfur ridden crap. I've never gotten used to it even after all this time. STINKS! lol


----------



## BeatCJ

Holy Cats. We had a pretty good batch of lightning come through this evening , for around here anyway. If you see the flash and you hear it at the same time, and the sound is kind of a cross between a rifle shot and a zipper, that means it's too close, right? Worst part was I was stuck out in it, waiting for my LifeFlight helicopter to land. I was afraid they were going to cancel.


----------



## atpchas

BeatCJ said:


> Probably everybody west of you...
> 
> View attachment 423878
> 
> 
> Copied from the NWCC website: Monthly Seasonal Outlook Bullet Points



Another view of the same snowless mountains from NASA
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85887&src=eoa-iotd


----------



## atpchas

More interesting observations from NASA. Alaska warmer than Texas????
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85932


----------



## slowp

It is strangely bright this morning. I have tomato plants that may appreciate the glowing orb. 

Don't move here.


----------



## 2dogs

Self declared day off. The last few days have required running the windshield wipers for an hour each morning and the driving home at night in the fog. The sun barely breaks through.
Still in a drought of course. Every day on talk radio there are more people advocating building a pipeline to Warshington to deliver us their "wasted" river water. Those same people advocate illuminating agriculture in Collyfrnia because it uses too much water. What we really need to do is meter ALL water wells.


----------



## slowp

We had quite a meeting about metering waterwells. This was about 4 years ago. Unfortunately, a few rabid "we hate the gubmint" types turned the meeting into a yell fest so I left. Quite a few other people left when the yelling and ranting started. Our wells are not metered. 

It all seemed strange. They only picked two counties for the proposed metering and both were rural and a bit depressed due to being former timber rich counties. Anyway, they backed off and it was probably due to pressure by our county commissioners and state reps rather than the annoying yellers. 

I suggest you pipe in water from Texas. They should know how to build a good pipeline. 

I just checked the forecast. 80s through the weekend then rain.


----------



## Whitespider

Private wells should not be metered.
It ain't the job of government to protect you from yourself... when the water supply runs short, natural selection will sort it out.
Unlike government, natural selection is both uncorrupted and an extremely efficient regulator.
*


----------



## BeatCJ

While I agree in general, maybe it is necessary in California to keep all the Californians from moving out (here).


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

atpchas said:


> More interesting observations from NASA. Alaska warmer than Texas????
> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85932



Huh.

Been pretty warm here too.... been in the upper 60s-low 70s most days. Not bad in the shade but in the sun its roasting. Also been pretty humid, 60-70%.

I know that doesn't seem hot, but that is normal "summer" weather, not spring.

Fairbanks area.... those guys are tough. Roughly 150* temp difference between winter and summer extremes.

I would actually need to cut my lawn, it's a good 10-12" tall in some spots (still bare in other spots though). Don't remember the grass coming in this early in a long time. Usually it's well into June.


----------



## slowp

Some counties have moratoriums on well drilling. Ground water is not infinite and at least some are realizing that. Another reason for not moving here.


----------



## Whitespider

BeatCJ said:


> *While I agree in general, maybe it is necessary in California...*





slowp said:


> *Some counties have moratoriums on well drilling.*


Applying a band-aid where a tourniquet is required... is simply the waste of a good band-aid.
California and certain parts of the PNW have been using more water than nature replaces for near half a century now... it-is-what-it-is.
*


----------



## treeslayer2003

slowp said:


> Some counties have moratoriums on well drilling. Ground water is not infinite and at least some are realizing that. Another reason for not moving here.


i assume you have deep wells there? 200'+? its hard for me to imagine running out of water..........i have herd of shallow wells running dry here, but they were only 12' or so deep.


----------



## slowp

Whitespider said:


> Applying a band-aid where a tourniquet is required... is simply the waste of a good band-aid.
> California and certain parts of the PNW have been using more water than nature replaces for near half a century now... it-is-what-it-is.
> *



Really? I didn't know that. Where'd you get your facts and what part of the state is using more water?


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> i assume you have deep wells there? 200'+? its hard for me to imagine running out of water..........i have herd of shallow wells running dry here, but they were only 12' or so deep.



There are areas where wells go deep and areas where they don't. One county just had too many people moving there--on the dry side. The Indian tribes have been forcing the issue. They are worried about water tables affecting rivers and creeks. The town of Twisp had a moratorium on water hookups. They could not hook up any more houses due to the concerns of the Yakima tribes. The same is true for a county on the wetter side, the tribes are worried.

This year the irrigators are going to hurt a bit. We didn't get a snowpack and snowmelt supplies the water for irrigation. One district has delayed starting up. We've been getting some rain on both sides of the state and that is helping. The water people have been proactive and filled up the reservoirs to capacity.

Technically speaking, we aren't having a drought on the west side. Our rain totals have been normal.

I'm not too worried. We've had snowless winters in the past. We just haven't had so many immigrants living here.


----------



## Whitespider

slowp said:


> *Really? I didn't know that. Where'd you get your facts and what part of the state is using more water?*


Which state are you asking about??
*


----------



## slowp

I'm interested in which parts of the PNW you mentioned. Where? And cite your data source.

http://futurewise.org/action/Kittitas Settlement

This article says that the Yakima River Basin water is over allocated, but at the same time, they cut off the newer (junior) water users when things get bad. Some areas have what is called interruptable water rights. Those folks should know they are likely to be cut off.


----------



## Whitespider

slowp said:


> *I'm interested in which parts of the PNW you mentioned. Where? And cite your data source.*


Well for starters... how about this??


slowp said:


> This article says that the Yakima River Basin water is *over allocated*...


Isn't that what I basically stated?? Just using different wording??
Although California is in the most trouble... wouldn't the Yakima Basin be considered a "certain part of the PNW"??

I guess I don't understand the motive for your question... when you, yourself answer it.

See?? Where I live the ground water table and river levels are not so closely tied to each other... the geology is not the same. My well is 110 feet deep, I pull it every couple years or so to replace the foot valve, and there's near always 55-60 feet of water in it regardless of the river levels. Heck, the water level in my well is above the river level during most of the year. Even during the drought a couple years back, when the river ran at what was a trickle compared to "normal", there was still 48 feet of water in my well... the only time in 23 years I've seen it below 50 feet, and only the second time below 55 feet. During the drought, even with the level in my well down, it was still something over 20 feet above river level.

In other words... when I pump water from my well it doesn't "impact" the river basin... they are (for practical purpose) independent of each other.
What causes our Cedar River to rise and fall depends on the amount of rain they get in Minnesota... but that has nothing to do with the ground water level.
*


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> and certain parts of the PNW have been using more water than nature replaces for near half a century now... it-is-what-it-is.
> *





Whitespider said:


> Although California is in the most trouble... wouldn't the Yakima Basin be considered a "certain part of the PNW"??



I don't really agree. Some years the Yakima irrigators have plentiful water, some years they have a shortage. It's more a short term thing. Actually, they are hoping that they will be closer to normal than they were expecting, the government agencies that plan for irrigation did a pretty good job of getting the reservoirs that supply the basin full and keeping them that way. Where they ordinarily do a draw down for snowmelt runoff, they let it fill up with rain. We have had issues in the past when they didn't pull down far enough. I remember the powerhouse at Riffe Lake getting damaged because they had an "Atmospheric River" (Pineapple Express) come in and really melt off the snow. We had the same thing again in 1996, I had 5" of snow at my house, it was gone in a couple of days, and some areas got 14" of rain in 24 hours.


----------



## Whitespider

BeatCJ said:


> *I don't really agree. Some years the Yakima irrigators have plentiful water, some years they have a shortage.*


But the "shortage" years are becoming more frequent and/or more severe (especially in California)... are they not??
It ain't about one year, it's about decades... if it was about one year, the man made global climate change crowd would have been run out'a town on a rail years ago.
*


----------



## BeatCJ

No, I don't believe they are getting worse in Washington. I do believe we are in a warming trend. We had two wet summers in a row a couple of years ago, last year was dry, so now it's two in a row. I am hearing we don't really have a precipitation shortage this year, just a snow shortage. I think it would qualify as a dry year, not a shortage year if we stored any snow at all. But we are running significantly warmer than usual, not as extreme heat, but average lows and highs. Pretty sure we didn't have a single 100 degree day last year.

And while California is in long term drought, I think they are at the edge of normal variation, too. I think more than anything, the population puts the system out of balance. The weather and soil is great for agriculture, so people have come to depend on the Central Valley area for truck farm typ produce.


----------



## Whitespider

BeatCJ said:


> *No, I don't believe they are getting worse in Washington. I do believe we are in a warming trend.*


Hey man, I ain't gonna' argue with ya' much... you live there, I live out here in fly-over-country.
I can only go off what I read, you're livin' it... time will tell I guess.
*


----------



## chucker

go figure? 81 degree's yesterday and now there's frost warnings for tonight.... "GLOBAL WARMING " alright, just the next ice age we have to tend with first I am guessing?? it's 9:18 and 52 degs with a cold north wind time to fire the wood stove again !


----------



## bitzer

My nearest river is 5 miles away. I can't imagine ever running out of water. Not sure how deep my well is. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Whitespider

bitzer said:


> *Not sure how deep my well is. Now I'm curious.*


There should be a record of it somewhere.
Usually, even the last plumber to have installed/pulled/replaced the pump would have dropped a string and recorded the depth and water level.
*


----------



## 2dogs

Cool and foggy/humid. Exceptional drought. Move to Warshington.


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> Hey man, I ain't gonna' argue with ya' much... you live there, I live out here in fly-over-country.
> I can only go off what I read, you're livin' it... time will tell I guess. *


I don't know, myself. I offer it only as opinion. I think more than anything, it's a product of instantaneous overwhelming information. It's so easy for everybody to shout doom and gloom from mountaintops, even as they never leave the bottom of their valley.



bitzer said:


> My nearest river is 5 miles away. I can't imagine ever running out of water. Not sure how deep my well is. Now I'm curious.


I'm pretty sure groundwater really doesn't correlate with surface water, though. At least in our geology around here. I have more well water than people just 1/2 a mile away and 400' lower than me. And I know where there is quite a bit of land within a few miles of me that hasn't been developed because they can't find water, but can see creeks.

While it should be recorded like WS said, sometimes it's hard to figure out. My well was drilled after Washington "required" drillers to file well logs, but the address is iffy. I'm pretty sure it's mine, but it could easily be off. My well is pretty shallow if i found the right log, 76 feet, and pretty low flow, and full of arsenic to boot. I have a 1000 gallon in ground tank and a $2800 filter, so we're good to go. I hope. What I was told is that it recharges slowly, but hasn't ever gone dry since it was drilled in the '70s. As far as anyone that knows can remember, anyway.



2dogs said:


> Cool and foggy/humid. Exceptional drought. Move to Warshington.


Hey! Just slow down, you have an El Nino winter coming soon.


----------



## warejn

Cold, rainy and more rain coming. Summer is not starting in CO.


----------



## BeatCJ

The weathercasters are predicting higher than average precipitation for the Four Corners States this summer. You may not get a summer this year.


----------



## catbuster

Currently 67, cloudy and lightly raining. Perfect weather to bust some roads in.


----------



## Greenthorn

85 degrees, 100 percent humidity, and I can hear the damn locust bugs louder than my chainsaw.


----------



## Whitespider

Supposed to be 90° here tomorrow.
That's just unacceptable‼
Lucky for me I just picked up a new leather thong over the weekend, with saw chain stopping studs... pics coming.
*


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> ... pics coming...
> *


If I get any say in the matter, you may skip posting those. Just my vote, don't intend to speak for anyone but me.


----------



## _RJ_

Low 70's today. Much better than the last 3 days in the 90's.


----------



## Gypo Logger

I've taken to wearing only one glove lately because the weather guesser says it's going to be sunny, but on the other hand it could be snowing.


----------



## catbuster

It's getting hot. And muggy. As in high 80s/70 plus percent humidity.


----------



## Whitespider

Full-out early summer here... 64° right now, been raining all day, 100% humidity, and lookin' to see 75° tomorrow with the same humidity.
I'll be wearin' the new thong by supper time tomorrow... pics commin'‼
Here's your warnin' BeatCJ, don't check in on this thread again 
*


----------



## Gypo Logger

Summer was last Wednesday here. We have new snow in the mountains now.


----------



## BeatCJ

Ni


Whitespider said:


> Full-out early summer here... 64° right now, been raining all day, 100% humidity, and lookin' to see 75° tomorrow with the same humidity.
> I'll be wearin' the new thong by supper time tomorrow... pics commin'‼
> Here's your warnin' BeatCJ, don't check in on this thread again
> *


Nice, tag me so I get an alert, and feel compelled to check. ****stirrer, I knew, but cruel wasn't what I expected of you.


----------



## Whitespider

BeatCJ said:


> *...cruel wasn't what I expected of you.*


LOL ‼
"Cruel" would'a been the picture of me in a thong... flat-out friggin' cruel‼
*


----------



## wyk

Typical Irish summer. 60-70's.


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> LOL ‼
> "Cruel" would'a been the picture of me in a thong... flat-out friggin' cruel‼
> *


I agree. And also belong in the same category.


----------



## Gypo Logger

I don't know about your forecast, but the Mexican forecast is chilly today, hot tomale.


----------

